# Dealextreme 30mw



## Xzn

It would seem from a pricepoint that the 30 mw for $28 is a really good deal for those on a budget, yet I haven't seen any mention of it on the forums. I see a ton of the 20 mw's though..

Question: Is there anything wrong with the 30mw? Is the 20mw somehow magically stronger than the 30mw because of a manufacturing technique>


----------



## Aseras

anything under 50mw so far has been decided as "good", the IR filtering starts breaking down there and you start getting worse and worse. The lasers are functional and work as advertised but they are cheap and are not going to take any abuse.

the only bad thing about DX is that they take FOREVER to actually ship you something. we are talking a month+ EASY. maybe longer.


----------



## robk

I ordered one a couple of days ago - couldn't resist the price. Even if it's junk, as long as it lights up bright green, I'll be pleased. Unless someone beats me to it, I'll post beam shots in 2 - 3 weeks when (if) I get it.
Rob


----------



## Slaro

Xzn, I ordered my 30mw from DX on March 20 2007 and received it yesterday, April 2 2007. Not bad shipping time to Ohio, USA- 2 weeks. Regular mail! I didn't pay for express mail or anything. 
I don't think you'll have to wait a month, as long as DX has them in stock (and I know they have the 30mw's in stock). 
BTW, they work excellently! For $30.00 you are going to be pleasantly surprised, if not blown away. It is a steal at this price (30mw = $30.00). I guess you can tell that I am impressed with mine. Be extra careful with these DX greenies and NEVER drop them. If you are careful and take extra care of it, your 30mw will last you a long time.


----------



## fixorater

Beam shots por favor? it'll hold me over till my 50mW ordered on the 21st comes in to Honolulu


----------



## Slaro

About pictures..... I'm not sure if I understand these CPF laser rules. I would take some pictures of the 30mw laser outside tonight and post them here but I'm not sure if it's allowed OR if Kiessling will come over and arrest me??? 

Can someone clarify this stuff? Thanks

Kiessling says this: A note about posting pictures in the context of this disclaimer: no pics of >5mW lasers used outside and/or in public will be tolerated on CPF. The same is true for discussion about such activity or any other usage of lasers that might be illegal or in a grey area.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Kiessling is absolutely correct; if you post photographs of your laser outside, he'll cut your hands off and spank you with them...*J/K*...he'll remove the photographs and possibly ban you.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

Just how much brighter are these than a standard red laser pointer? I have a cheap pen from Walmart that was under $3 and has a red laser pointer in the head. Will this thing blow it away? How much difference is there between a 5mw green and a 30mw green? The reason I ask is because I was thinking about buying a 5mw green a while back but decided not to.


----------



## fixorater

Gotcha- thanks for the clarification. 

I'm just curious how bright they are. 

Hell I can't even use my laser outside anywhere near my house. I'm w/in the 3nm radius of Honolulu INTL.


----------



## Aseras

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Just how much brighter are these than a standard red laser pointer? I have a cheap pen from Walmart that was under $3 and has a red laser pointer in the head. Will this thing blow it away? How much difference is there between a 5mw green and a 30mw green? The reason I ask is because I was thinking about buying a 5mw green a while back but decided not to.



any greenie will blow a red away. it take 4-10 times as much red to match green for visibility.

as for the greens, it take 4 times (not exactly but close )the power to double the brightness. so a 20mw would be twice as bright as a 5mw.


----------



## VF1Jskull1

and i bought a 5mW laser at $40 this past fall thinking it was a steal....

hopefully the 30mW i just paypal'd for $30 will provide better eye candy.... 

if th DX 30mW is as good or has as much overheat protection as the 5mW i already have, it will be my new laser toy....


----------



## m3ta1head

I just got my 30mW today....it's 4pm right now (broad daylight), and the beam is visible if that says anything. Down in my dark basement it looks like a freaking light saber. VERY bright. 

Can't wait till nighttime to see what this thing does in the sky


----------



## m3ta1head

Been playing with it outside for the last hour....good GOD, this thing is BRIGHT. The beam is CLEARLY visible, even when observing someone else using the laser from 10-12ft out. I was pointing at trees on my property hundreds of yards away-the dot was EXTREMELY bright and well defined. This thing is just unbelievably bright for the price. It's definitely too bright to be used inside, especially in the dark....

I went inside a pretty dark room with 2 windows and a mirror. I pointed the laser at the mirror, which bounced and hit the window, which bounced and hit another window, which bounced and hit the wall-all four beams were CLEARLY visible. It was pretty incredible. The entire 20x15ft room was lit up bright as daylight!







It's really freaking bright. Really, really bright.

edit: beamshots!

http://img377.imageshack.us/img377/5026/lazor001qu6.jpg 
(shaky laser)

http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/8178/lazor002tt7.jpg

YES, it's that bright :rock:


----------



## fixorater

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Bimmerboy

m3ta1head - Nice Ibanez (and Bionaire window fan... lol). What kind of amp ya' got?

My god... is the laser really as bright as the second pic makes it look? If so, that's no 30mW. (Edit: I'm trying not to be fooled by the camera's image bloom)

Looking forward to seeing more beamshots of these things as people start receiving them.


----------



## Omega Man

m3talhead, is this the DX 30mw laser? Dude, SOLD!
I'll wait until next week so I don't get held up by Easter Holiday.

BTW- You look a little like Fitz (120z. Mouse) in your MSPaint )


----------



## senecaripple

I had my heart set on getting the 30mw, but with 2 outstanding orders from DX, I will wait til they are both received.
with my luck these 30mw will be OOS.


----------



## m3ta1head

Bimmerboy said:


> m3ta1head - Nice Ibanez (and Bionaire window fan... lol). What kind of amp ya' got?
> 
> My god... is the laser really as bright as the second pic makes it look? If so, that's no 30mW. (Edit: I'm trying not to be fooled by the camera's image bloom)
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more beamshots of these things as people start receiving them.



I had the camera on auto and the exposure time was pretty high, so it's a little bloated...but it pretty much looks like that when it's dark. It's very cool. Oh, and the Ibanez is a RG570. Nice eyes 

http://img133.imageshack.us/img133/4870/ibanezrg001sj2.jpg
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/82/ibanezrg003ko6.jpg
http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/2782/ibanezrg570005ft8.jp g



Omega Man said:


> m3talhead, is this the DX 30mw laser? Dude, SOLD!
> I'll wait until next week so I don't get held up by Easter Holiday.
> 
> BTW- You look a little like Fitz (120z. Mouse) in your MSPaint )



Yep, 30mW. And yeah, Logitech G5 mouse-a little too sensitive sometimes


----------



## Slaro

Yeah the 30mW from DX rocks! I was (and still am) extremely happy with it! I can't wait to order the 200mW one that they have. Next PayDay I should be able to order it.


----------



## Candlestine

Is this the 30mw version with no infared filter?


----------



## senecaripple

I dont think any of their lasers really have any ir filters


----------



## FNinjaP90

Is this the laser's beam pre-reflection?
http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/8178/lazor002tt7.jpg

Looks like there's some TEM01 mode hopping there.


----------



## lm921

Edit to add: I found my answer in the forums


----------



## mcmc

Now I want to get one...but, esp. with bouncing off windows and off white walls, it will be pretty dangerous, no?

What do people actually *do* with these? The fact that you can see the beam, even without a fog or huge dust cloud, is pretty neat. But for me, you'd have to be able to do at least something else, for it to be worth the buy =) Can these pop balloons from a distance, for instance?


----------



## sylvestor

can the 30mW pop balloons ?


----------



## VF1Jskull1

i don't think it's good to bounce laser light off "uncovered" windows cause you can have stray light beams going where you may not want them to go.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

Is the 30mw a better choice than the 20mw? I want more power so I imagine that the 30mw is the way to go, but I have heard that these lack IR filters which is not a good thing. Does it matter in the 30mw version?


----------



## Zeppert

sylvestor, The 30mW will not be able to pop balloons. 

aDestroyer, if you want more power than the 20mW, then yes, you would want the 30mW. etc. etc. 

IR Filters between the 20 and 30 are going to be the same.


----------



## dyyys1

Zeppert said:


> IR Filters between the 20 and 30 are going to be the same.



Are you saying you think that neither will have one?


----------



## Zeppert

they both have filters


----------



## dyyys1

Zeppert said:


> they both have filters



How sure are you? I don't see the filters mentioned on the web page. It's not that I don't trust you; I just don't want to lose an eye because you were wrong somehow.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

Couldn't hold back any longer. I have always wanted a nice bright Greenie and this was the best deal I have ever seen on one of them. I will post back when I receive it about just how bright it is compared to a standard cheap red laser. 

The total was $31.98 after shipping so it should be completely worth it.


----------



## dyyys1

I just emailed the customer service people at Dealextreme and asked whether the 30 mw green laser had an ir filter. This is their reply:



> Thank you for contacting DealExtreme.com Customer Support.
> 
> I am sorry to tell you that it has no IR filter.
> 
> 
> Please feel free to let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Aurora
> 
> DealExtreme.com Customer Support


----------



## Candlestine

Even at $30 bucks, is the risk vs reward worth it with no infared filter on a 30mW laser? Eyes are one of the hardest things to replace. :/

I wish i had the time to do more research, but i'm just to dumb with lasers to risk it. I do feel safe with the 5mW Galieo i purchased from laserglow.com for $100.


----------



## m3ta1head

Shining any sort of high powered laser in an enclosed space is always a bad idea.


----------



## [email protected]

Candlestine said:


> Even at $30 bucks, is the risk vs reward worth it with no infared filter on a 30mW laser? Eyes are one of the hardest things to replace. :/
> 
> I wish i had the time to do more research, but i'm just to dumb with lasers to risk it. I do feel safe with the 5mW Galieo i purchased from laserglow.com for $100.



Pointing a 30mW greenie at your eyes isn't a good idea regardless of the presence of an IR filter, for that matter, I wouldn't do it with a 5mW either. 

m3ta1head, posting pics shining lasers in the sky is *not* a good idea on CPF...


----------



## m3ta1head

[email protected] said:


> Pointing a 30mW greenie at your eyes isn't a good idea regardless of the presence of an IR filter, for that matter, I wouldn't do it with a 5mW either.
> 
> m3ta1head, posting pics shining lasers in the sky is *not* a good idea on CPF...



nevermind. I should have read more thoroughly. I guess the sky can be considered public property, then?


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach

I have the 30mW on order aswell. Curious to see if it is 1/2 as bright as my EnVee 60mW. Probably not.


----------



## Strauss

I just played with one of these lasers yesterday, and was VERY impressed!!!! I have to order one for myself now, can't beat the price  Trouble is just waiting for it to get here...DX orders seem to take forever


----------



## flashlightpoor

I just ordered a 30mw today. I work in a lab with a lot of lasers and laser test equipment. I will measure the output and post results. I too am very impressed if this is a dollar/mw laser.


----------



## Omega Man

Strauss said:


> I just played with one of these lasers yesterday, and was VERY impressed!!!! I have to order one for myself now, can't beat the price  Trouble is just waiting for it to get here...DX orders seem to take forever


Which mw laser did you try? The 30?


----------



## Hemlock Mike

M3 --

As a real estate appraiser, I can assure you that no one owns property "Fee Simple Absolute" anymore. The government controls your property under, on and above with some law. For damn sure NEVER shine a pointer at a moving spot of light in the sky. I too am a pilot and would not appreciate your light show  especially at night. 
Please be careful --------------

Mike


----------



## robk

My 30mW came in today. Since this is my first green laser, I can't compare, but this little thing is terribly BRIGHT! I had no idea they were so impressive. Visible beam (when I'm smoking a cig), dot can be seen on an oak tree 100 feet away through my office window in daylight. YES, it pops black balloons at a few inches, smokes electrical tape but doesn't cut like my red DVD diode. Maybe it's the IR that pops balloons, or maybe this thing puts out a bit more power than stated. I'm pleased, now to wait for the sun to go down....

Rob


----------



## brighter

Yes, it's quite impressive for the money! I have that 30mw and 50mw and waiting for 200mw to arrive! The diff between 30mw dot and 50mw dot is not that obvious as number would suggest, except 50mw can ignite matches and the beam itself appears brighter. As for leaking IR, there is some leak on 30mw model but it's nothing to worry about. 50mw from DX has no IR filter at all! You may buy 50mw from ebay that says 50mw on sticker but is really 30mw so You can't be sure which is which unless You have both to compare.


----------



## Hemlock Mike

If IR is a problem, there are a number of posts here and on LPF instructing on how to add a filter. At the prices from DX, you can afford to add your own !!!

My DX 20 mW went to 45 mW with e2 cells. I measure about 1 mW of IR up close.

Mike


----------



## robk

brighter - thanks for the info.
Hemlock - good to hear almost no IR. Does yours get warm with e2's?

I filmed a balloon pop - still can't believe it does it for a $30 laser. It's a divx clip at:

http://www.tomokadesigns.com/30mWgreen.divx

Rob


----------



## fasuto

I'm interested in a DX green laser, but I don't wan't to see the beam, only the dot.
How many mW should I buy?

Thanks


----------



## 2xTrinity

fasuto said:


> I'm interested in a DX green laser, but I don't wan't to see the beam, only the dot.
> How many mW should I buy?
> 
> Thanks


5mW is the most I would use indoors -- since the eye is so sensitive to green, it will appear about 4x brighter than a 5mW red. Also, even the 5mW will have a visible beam outside at night. I have the 10mW and the beam is very prominent, we use it to point out constellations to people. I can also clearly see the reflected spot off of a water tower about 2/3rds of a mile away with the 10mW. If you don't want to see the visible beam, get a red laser -- shorter wavelengths (green, and especially blue) are more prone to scattering in the atmosphere, which leads to a more visible beam. This is why fog lights have amber filters.


----------



## ooopretty

robk said:


> brighter - thanks for the info.
> Hemlock - good to hear almost no IR. Does yours get warm with e2's?
> 
> I filmed a balloon pop - still can't believe it does it for a $30 laser. It's a divx clip at:
> 
> http://www.tomokadesigns.com/30mWgreen.divx
> 
> Rob



Jeeze, look at the beam on that thing, its looks very bright! 

Could you post some shots of it pointing outside (not into the sky or on anyones property other than your own), make sure its dark out! that would be awesome!


If any of that goes against the LPF rules please correct me!


----------



## robk

Can we post outdoor photos as long as they are pointed at things we own like sheds, detached garage, etc.? No sky pointing shots.
Rob


----------



## ooopretty

I guess from what i read, that you cant post pics of it outside :thumbsdow. If you could go into a room and turn the lights out, take pics of the beam that way, that would be really great!


----------



## [email protected]

No, outdoors pictures of lasers >5mW are not allowed.


----------



## robk

I'll shoot some tomorrow night, too tired to set up 2 tripods (I made a clamp for the pointer with a 1/4-20 nut to fit a tripod). 
Rob
edit: indoor shots!


----------



## Kenom

I placed an order for my 30mw on the 16th of this month and it just today moved over to being packaged. I'm hoping the 30mw isn't like the 200mw and as lots of people have seen here on the 200mw it's got a ever back changing status. LOL. Going from sent to packaged. that would suck. I'm anxious enough. 

I purchased a leadlight 5 mw laser from vitalspirit and kinda broke the pot. Now it seems like it has output of 75+ mw as I'm now able to melt black plastic, light matches, pop balloons and light cigarettes. So, I modified it and put it inside my son's nerf gun with a better switch on the trigger. If anyone's interested in pics I will post. Am looking forward to comparison of beam strength between the 30mw and the leadlight to kind of get power comparison as I don't have a laser meter and I would like to know how powerful the leadlight is now.


----------



## SenKat

Kenom - I would LOVE to see the shots of your "Nerforaser"  That would be awesome !


----------



## dyyys1

The nerf gun is a great idea! I plan on getting one of these soon; I'll have to do something like that!


----------



## Kenom

I'm using a cr123 rechargable battery for power. 3v 1000mah. Hope I don't fry it too quickly with it. 

I can open up the gun if peps wanna see the inside.


----------



## Kenom

Beam shot with a little smoke for emphasis!


----------



## Kenom

Oooops beam shot now.


----------



## SenKat

Saweeeet ! Let's see the guts !


----------



## Kenom

guts 1


----------



## Strauss

That nerf gun idea is awesome! Wish I had one of those when I was a kid!

Question for you guys, do you think it's worth the extra $$ to upgrade from the 30mw to the 50mw? I am going to order one this Tues, and was wondering if there is a noticable difference between the two....


----------



## Kenom




----------



## Kenom

was kind of cool that the diameter of the tip on the nerf gun was exactly the same size as the barrel of my laser. Not liking to hold a pen type laser I decided I wanted something to "shoot" the laser where I wanted it so I custom made a battery holder for a cr123 and put the thing inside the gun. Had to choose something that was not "real gun looking" so as not to upset authority type people.
If it can't be modified I don't want it! LOL


----------



## SenKat

THAT is awesome ! I love the creativity on here !:rock:


----------



## m3ta1head

Well, after playing around with my 30mW, I'm ready for more power 

I'm thinking a 200mW is in order


----------



## rob10s2

so how bright is the 30mW exactly? can i see the beam easily in no light? low light? do i need smoke? lol im just trying to understand how bright it is, im about to buy it


----------



## Xzn

rob10s2 said:


> so how bright is the 30mW exactly? can i see the beam easily in no light? low light? do i need smoke? lol im just trying to understand how bright it is, im about to buy it



You don't need smoke. I can somewhat see it in the air during the day in my house, and at night, it's like an "ok" thin lightsaber.


----------



## m3ta1head

rob10s2 said:


> so how bright is the 30mW exactly? can i see the beam easily in no light? low light? do i need smoke? lol im just trying to understand how bright it is, im about to buy it



Look at my pics on the first page of this thread


----------



## flashlightpoor

for what its worth deal extreme has changed my order from the 20mW to the 30mW because they have the 30mW in stock. of course they said they had the 20mW in stock when I ordered that so who knows. 

I thought their prices were worth the hassle of 1-4 week wait, but 5 emails back and forth later, I am begining to doubt this assumption.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

I received mine today, and am very impressed! Output is incredible compared to a standard red laser. They can't even be compared. Think ROP vs. Solitaire. 

Anyways mine seems to flicker or at least doesn't keep the same exact output the entire time when on. Is this normal?

Also, the threads were bone dry, is it alright to lube them like I would the threads on a flashlight?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

adirondackdestroyer said:


> ...Anyways mine seems to flicker or at least doesn't keep the same exact output the entire time when on. Is this normal?


Visible fluctuations of beam power are fairly typical of green DPSS lasers; my opinion is that you need not be too concerned about this.




adirondackdestroyer said:


> Also, the threads were bone dry, is it alright to lube them like I would the threads on a flashlight?


If you do lube the threads on the tailcap, be sure you use an electrically conductive lubricant, not an insulating one. This is because the tailcap & its threads are part of the laser's electrical circuit, and must be able to pass *at least* 0.4 amps (400mA).


----------



## Kenom

the only reason the threads on a flashlight are going to be lubed are to make it water tight. and that is only when there is an o-ring present in the barrel or cap. This laser pointer is not going to be water proof so it's a waste of time to lube up the threads. I also had a pointer with flickering output and no that is not normal. it should be pretty consistent output. Some lasers require the pump to warm up prior to actually putting out full output and with a laser pointer like that it shouldn't flicker much. of course I could be wrong.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

Thanks for the replies. I won't lube the threads. 

About the flickering I'm not really sure I would call it flickering really now that I think about it. I'll try to explain. When I shine it at the ceiling and do a ceiling bounce the room seems to have a weird effect and the output is not constant. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## robk

Only on a "popcorn" textured ceiling. I see it too.
Rob


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

Ok, I just took it outside to play with (don't worry I live in an area so rural that no one could possibly even see the beam) and was shining it across the woods and what not. The beam seems to sparkle if that makes sense. Is this normal or did I get a faulty one? It is very very bright and I can see the beam in mid air for a very long distance.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The "sparkling" you see in the beam is likely due to dust in the atmosphere.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

The_LED_Museum said:


> The "sparkling" you see in the beam is likely due to dust in the atmosphere.


 
Hmm.. well thanks for the reply. I'm not 100% sure that is what it is, but it is really hard to describe. Do you have any lasers that act like this?


----------



## 2xTrinity

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Ok, I just took it outside to play with (don't worry I live in an area so rural that no one could possibly even see the beam) and was shining it across the woods and what not. The beam seems to sparkle if that makes sense. Is this normal or did I get a faulty one? It is very very bright and I can see the beam in mid air for a very long distance.


This is called speckle, and it's an effect that is inherent to lasers. (note: what I'm about to describe is a gross oversimplification) What a laser is is essentially a beam of light that is monochromatic (all the light is the same wavelength) and coherent (all the light has the same phase difference). Because all the light waves are so "similar" it will generate interference patterns when the waves interact with moisture, dust, or even just the air molecules themelves.

The effect is cool though. We have a glass table out back, and it's fun to take a green laser and shine it through when the table is covered with dew. It generates an amazing light show as each water drop acts like a little lens, amplifying the effect of the speckle.


----------



## SenKat

2Xtrinity - move that table inside after it is covered in dew, and snap some pics ? I can only imagine what that would look like ! :rock:


----------



## flashlightpoor

I placed my order for a 30 mw laser and some lights, leds from dx when this thread started and today, almost half the things I ordered shipped!


----------



## Daedal

Can anyone take an IR shot of these pointers? I'm thinking of getting one of them at such a steal price. I am most worried about their IR filters though. I have seen others with absolutely no filters what so ever!

Thanx;
DDL


----------



## Daedal

rob10s2 said:


> so how bright is the 30mW exactly? can i see the beam easily in no light? low light? do i need smoke? lol im just trying to understand how bright it is, im about to buy it



I just wanted to let you know rob, I have a pointer from Atlasnova (~27.5) and I can see the beam on even a barely dark night outside. I can see the beam inside the house, I can see the dot on a sunny day outside from a balcony, and it is very easy to see the beam indoors without smoke/fog. I also have another leadlight 110 (LED version) and you can see the beam at 5mW pretty easily. It's not a solid beam, but you can see it. You can see the beam indoors without fog/smoke, but it's not as bright.

I also wanted to point out that this is exactly as it says it on the DX website:

"As discussed at our forums, this laser does not come with an IR filter. So for safety you should wear protective glasses when using the pointer."

In the case of a LASER as such, most of the power is IR, about 75% or so of it. So be very careful and make sure you wear eye protection. Damage could be happening to your eyes and you wouldn't be aware of it. With a 30mW greenie you get the reflection off white or shiny surfaces and it makes you close your eyes. With this one, you are only aware of the green part, and the vast (and usually less focused) IR is completely invisible but still very harmful.

Good luck;
DDL


----------



## Kenom

Well, I've tried every battery in existence and my DX 30mw peaks at 17mw. I'm very dissapointed with the output power of this compared to my modified leadlight. Now My green led power meter may not be very accurate but I'd have to say that it's pretty close. still half the advertised power is not impressive. of course for the money spent on it it's still a very bright laser. I paid $250 two years ago for a 15mw laser and it certainly beats the $99.99 sticker price for the WL Exec 15mw. Laser weighs a ton compared to my leadlight.

Anyone tried pulling one of these apart?


----------



## Kenom

Oh and mine does have an IR filter.


----------



## SenKat

Kenom,


That Green LED meter method has been shown to be VERY unreliable  You could be getting almost any reading on it - and none of it accurate. I have a power meter, as do some others on this forum - and I would be happy to test it out for you. Just let me know, I can test it, and send back to you when finished.


----------



## 532nm

Anyone else having trouble actually getting on to www.dealextreme.com right now?
I haven't been able to get that site to come up all day.


----------



## Gazoo

Kenom said:


> Oh and mine does have an IR filter.



Hi Kenom,
Thanks for reporting back. I guess I am still on the fence, but the price isn't bad. I am happy to hear it does have an IR filter. If you send it to Senkat, I will wait for his measurements. Thanks again. 

P.S. I really like the nerf gun. Sorry the laser burnt out.


----------



## Gazoo

532nm said:


> Anyone else having trouble actually getting on to www.dealextreme.com right now?
> I haven't been able to get that site to come up all day.



Yeah, it's down.


----------



## cmaylodm

Woohoo! Since my thread about getting my 30mW DX green laser through customs got closed, I figured I should post here about it. Got it today along with my Ultrafire C2 replacement part, and boy is it awesome. It's got a nice bright beam, doesn't take long to warm up, and likes NiMH and alkalines just the same. The only problem is that the beam comes out of the end of the pointer slightly crooked, perhaps 5 degrees off the axis of the pointer. It's been a long time waiting, but I am glad it made it! The package had a green piece of tape on it indicating that the Dept. of Homeland Security scanned it, but no FDA labels. I am soooo happy that it made it through the 5 day stint at customs.


----------



## Kenom

Hoooray glad you got it. I am going to be shipping my dx 30 to SenKat for testing on a real power meter. It saddens me to hear the led power meter is so ineffective as I bought a new multimeter with a ammeter in it so I could test the power output on my nerfaser. Man was that thing bright. Cut black tape, popped rubber gloves, sting greasy hands. (wipes tear from eyes) I realize now how truly pathetic I am that I lament the loss of a laser so much. 

Has anyone taken apart one of these badboys? I've tried to pull off the top to clean the optics but can't twist it off. Would like to know if it's potted. Not that I would modify this (at least until I get another high power greenie mwahaha)

Why can't I resist the temptation to modify???


----------



## seanrolsen

I don't know why you can't resist your temptation, but I know that if it can't be modified, you don't want it. 

Or at least that is what I heard anyway...




~Sean


----------



## instinct

My 30mw laser (not from dealextreme) can pop a black balloon. It's got an IR filter.


----------



## flashlightpoor

my 30 mw dx greenie finally arrived today.

tomorrow I will measure the output with a spectrometer (hom much ir is in there anyway?) and of course the power.


----------



## Kenom

No ir. it's filtered.


----------



## Omega Man

flashlightpoor said:


> my 30 mw dx greenie finally arrived today.
> 
> tomorrow I will measure the output with a spectrometer (hom much ir is in there anyway?) and of course the power.


 Can you take day and night shots as well? I'm almost ready to buy one, but am dieing to see more beamshots.


----------



## m3ta1head

Omega Man said:


> Can you take day and night shots as well? I'm almost ready to buy one, but am dieing to see more beamshots.



I posted a couple of beamshots on the first page of this thread


----------



## flashlightpoor

*30 mW DX laser MEASURED!*

I finally received my dx laser. I don't think I have read a single post on this forum of someone who measured their laser with an actual laser power meter. There's speculation of the power, the IR, etc. I was so excited! 

How much power?
I just finished measuring mine. Using a Coherent power meter I measured 24 mW with the included batteries. With fresh alk. batteries I measured 32mW. After 5-7 seconds the power declined as the batteries were likely sagging. 


How much IR?
First I used an ocean optics spectrometer and measured only a single line, centered at 532 nm and about 10 nm at full width half max. There was no IR, but the ocean optics' range ends around a micron, so I wondered if it just wasn't detecting it. I decided to try filters.

First I used a long pass filter and using the power meter found no energy above 700 nm. Next I used a very good bandpass filter centered at 532. I measured the un-filtered power and then the filtered. If there were IR the readings would be different. 

What this means is this laser has a very good IR filter. the resolution of the power meter is .1 mW so I can confidentrly say there's no appreciable IR coming out of this laser. Of course yours could be different, different parts, assembly etc. 

next I am going to take it apart and build a better power supply so the batteries don't tach out after 5 seconds.


----------



## SenKat

Flashlight poor - that is an excellent series of test there ! Thanks for posting all that info - that is great to have !!! I am jealous...I wanna get a spectrometer !


----------



## Tek465

I got my DX this week and I am *very* pleased with it. Pops balloons at 36" easily with included batteries. 

However, has anyone looked at current draw on these?

On a fresh set of batteries 3.2V it's drawing 370mA. Does this sound right? Seems excessive for AAA batteries. But, since it's an extemely lossy conversion for green, and it is a 30mW laser for $30. I can understand why.

How does this laser fare with other battery chemistries (NiMH, Lithium, ect.)? I'm hesitant to go to a higher capacity in case internal battery resistance was a factor for regulation. I'd hate to break a new toy that took a month to get.






I can see DX will become my new favorite hot spot for bright and blinky things.


----------



## cmaylodm

I use both Sanyo 1000 NiMH AAAs and Sanyo Eneloop AAAs in my DX 30mW with no problems. My roommates laser (same model and power) takes a really long time to warm up with the rechargeable batteries though, so YMMV.


----------



## SenKat

Tek465 - they LOVE Lithium batteries ! Oh, WOW...I FINALLY saw the little drop down for smileys...I feel like such a turd  Ok - that is really kewl, but I digress....I should say - every DX laser of the "New-wish" branding that I have tested, or seen tested (including HemlockMikes's DX 30's) have loved Lithiums with no ill effects. Nice disclaimer, eh ?


----------



## flashlightpoor

by the way, as the dx site has been down or otherwise unrealible for more than a week now, I have contacted newwish about buying from them directly or if they have a us based distributor. Also I want to get the modules because I am building stuff.

if it turns out I can buy direct I will read the rules on group buys and offer whatever I find to fellow CPFRs.


----------



## senecaripple

flashlightpoor said:


> by the way, as the dx site has been down or otherwise unrealible for more than a week now, I have contacted newwish about buying from them directly or if they have a us based distributor. Also I want to get the modules because I am building stuff.
> 
> if it turns out I can buy direct I will read the rules on group buys and offer whatever I find to fellow CPFRs.


sounds good, think you can beat DX's prices, and get these past customs, if you can, i'm in.


----------



## ViReN

I am very impressed by the DX 30 mW Laser. This is my first ever Green Laser... and it's bright ... lights up whole room....


----------



## jason9987

I just got this, its my fist greenie and all I can say is wow, I was suprised at the quality for such a low price its a perfect beam. I took this out side and I can see the dot on stuff at least a mile away. has anybody tested the battery life on this? It'd be great to see a runtime plot like they are done with flash lights, or would the diode have problems from being run at a 100% duty cycle for an extended period of time?


----------



## SenKat

Yeah - I would be wary of running it at 100% duty cycle....it could burn up pretty fast that way.


----------



## jason9987

What are the recommendations for longest time running it without turning it off and how long does it take to cool down? I assume it has no heatsinking as the metal head doesn't even get warm our do they just not produce much heat?


----------



## robk

> Yeah - I would be wary of running it at 100% duty cycle....it could burn up pretty fast that way.



I agree. Why risk burning it up to do a battery runtime test? It draws about 320mA from a pair of "Titanium" (AmondoTech) brand 1000 mAh NiMH AAAs. So, theoretically, you should get 3 hours or so on a charge, but I think it would be a bit dim towards the end. 
Rob


----------



## Hemlock Mike

Sorry SenKat !! I have two DX 20's !! They both put out a measured 45 to 47 mW using e2 cells. I have no idea what a 30 might do  - I'm almost thinking about getting one and maybe a 50 !!!


Mike


----------



## SenKat

I highly recommend it ! They seem to be treating everyone who has bought them very well indeed ! Excellent price, too !


----------



## #1RAGE

How long on average does it take to get a DX 30 mW laser to your door? I ordered one on the 12th and yesterday it still said step 1/4 gathering from supplier or something like that. I can't access their website right now, it seems to be down.


----------



## ViReN

for $30... DX 30 mW is one of the amazing Lasers.... this shot is WITHOUT any aids, humidity is just 20%....





usually it should take 2 weeks to 3 weeks to the door ....

Highly recommended... 

Hemlock Mike: I can only imagine... if 30 mW is this bright... 50mW is atleast 2 times brighter than those 20 mW... and could probably do 100 mW on E2, not sure though, but if you have the power meter, you sure could measure...

ViReN


----------



## ez78

I am thinking of ordering one of these. Could someone tell me what is written on the packet in the description of contents field? Does it mention anything about laser? I am worried it might get confiscated by customs.


----------



## picrthis

ez78 said:


> I am thinking of ordering one of these. Could someone tell me what is written on the packet in the description of contents field? Does it mention anything about laser? I am worried it might get confiscated by customs.


LED Flashlight. $20.00


----------



## Omega Man

I just ordered a 30mW Expedite from DX. When it comes I'll try to get some shots in the day and night, hopefully some out at the good woman's farm at night!


----------



## Urban

I'm concidering ordering one of these units myself, the 30mW one. How long did you guys have to wait for delivery of the laser?


----------



## katsyonak

I ordered mine on May 7th and got it on May 16th.


----------



## Minjin

I ordered mine on May 12th and just received a delay notice yesterday. As long as I get it by two weekends from now I will be happy. I've got a rally that I go to every year that is partially at night and a bright green laser should be entertaining while we are sitting in the middle of the woods waiting for cars.


----------



## Freaker

Is it normal for the output on these to be all over the place?

I have to leave mine on for about a minute straight and then press the button about 10 times before it will give a steady 30mw output.


----------



## jason9987

I ordered mine on May 1st got it on the 15th


----------



## Urban

Hey i just ordered mine with EMS shipping, they said they could get it here (sweden) in 3-5Work days which seemed quite good :naughty: 
Anyone care to post some more screens while im waiting  ?


----------



## flashlightpoor

Freaker said:


> Is it normal for the output on these to be all over the place?
> 
> I have to leave mine on for about a minute straight and then press the button about 10 times before it will give a steady 30mw output.



that doesn't sound right. i haven't tried lithiums but on alkalines mine warms up to full power after a few seconds, sometimes instantly, but only maintains full power for 5-10 seconds at which point the batteries can no longer supply the current (and the voltage probably sags too) and it starts to drop and settles at 15mW. pressing the buttong 10 times sounds like something is broken, a contact, diode, ?


----------



## ah-see

Does anyone have an approximate runtime for the newwish 30mW on 2x1000mAh AAA's?


----------



## Minjin

I took mine to a rally this past weekend. There are some night stages with dozens of crazy rally fans like me standing in the woods waiting for cars to go by. Needless to say, people were very impressed with the laser. The pitch black woods gave it a chance to really show off. I heard shouted comments from people willing to pay a hundred bucks for it.

I don't have any actual need for this laser, but it certainly is a cool toy and at 30 bucks, its no great loss when I get tired of it.


----------



## #1RAGE

Got my 30mW greenie today! Ordered it on the 12th of May.

It is very cool and I have barely had any time to play with it yet. It is my first green laser. 

I already scared myself good with it. Enough that I don't think I will ever turn it on indoors again... I had just loaded the batteries for the first time and just needed to see if it would work so I pointed it towards a wall in my house that is about 25 feet away. Well I didn't notice a shiny foil insulated shopping bag until my laser struck it first thing after turning on. I got a good flash, luckily I don't think I got a strong dose of anything really direct but just that bright flash of green scared me enough.

Anyway, be safe! I'm going to order some eye protection right now.


----------



## Omega Man

Received mine today as well, very excited. It's got alot of heft to it, came in a nice box. I'm using 2 CVS alkaline cells now, might try E2 lithiums later. I'll be taking this little dude camping this weekend for sure. I played with it inside a little ( I know, I know, I couldn't help it) and I can see the beam in a dark room, as well as lots of dust motes. I'll try this at the farm too, where it can free roam!


----------



## #1RAGE

I went camping just before I got mine. I was hoping I'd have it for the camping trip but it arrived too late. Anyway, I was thinking that a laser like this would probably be pretty good defense against a bear (or other wild animals) if one was to try attack me. Probably wouldn't want to count on it but I can see a bear turning around after being blinded by the green light. :nana:


----------



## nerdgineer

#1RAGE said:


> ...Probably wouldn't want to count on it but I can see a bear turning around after being blinded by the green light. :nana:


I can see it angering the bear more....

Maybe if all you have is that and the bear's coming after you, you might as well; but I don't think that's a good plan. Ask some experts and take their advice, and don't do what that bear guy in the movie did.


----------



## Reid

The_LED_Museum said:


> Visible fluctuations of beam power are fairly typical of green DPSS lasers; my opinion is that you need not be too concerned about this.
> 
> 
> If you do lube the threads on the tailcap, be sure you use an electrically conductive lubricant, not an insulating one. This is because the tailcap & its threads are part of the laser's electrical circuit, and must be able to pass *at least* 0.4 amps (400mA).


Hello, this pricked my ears!
I don't know of any such thing as an electricity-conducting lubricant--unless it were a metallic paste like anti-seize lubes for screw threads. 

Just to note, that by nature, all oils are dielectric.
IF we pack the lube with, say, aluminum powder, then you get an anti-gall, anti-stick.

Now for the controversial statement of this posting of mine:
It's not possible to "insulate" a threaded cap by simply greasing its threads. Why? I say, because the metal-to-metal contact is established again, just fine, through the film of dielectric. I don't -think- that there'd be any such minimized contact, even in a penlight-sized cap of threads, to cause hightened resistance.

After all, what is the -contact area- of the plus and minus poles of your two little batts in the pointer? Less area, I am pretty sure, than in the tailcap threads--even thickly greased threads.

Now, visualize the -length of the screw thead; unwind it onto the table in your mind's eye. It's sort of like a piece of flat wire, some inches long, right? 
Next, in your imagination, lay the mating thread length atop of that first thread.
Apply dozens or hundreds of PSI clamping pressure to the entire length of the sandwich of two "wires". 
Do you not obtain sufficient metal-area in contact? Just about the same as unbroken metal, for our purposes. Sure! 
And no grease will insulate the interface. Nopers! No worries.

addendum: I am speaking from -theory-.
If practice proves the theory is wrong (as applied to little, high-current pocket lasers),
bear this in mind, that results count for so much more than words. I am not always totally correct... but here! I think there's no problem. So easy to test it out, though!

Reid


----------



## comozo

Reid said:


> Hello, this pricked my ears!
> I don't know of any such thing as an electricity-conducting lubricant--Reid




Sure you do it's water


----------



## Hemlock Mike

Reid --

Good reply - I lube my threads too. 
No problems.

Mike


----------



## Reid

Thank you Mike. I do, however, talk too much, but I try to keep it straight and offer fresh angles.

___________

Water as a conductive lubricant for low voltage, high current? Not very conductive. Pure water isn't much of a current carrier at all, is it? 

Say, water's not really a lubricant either, not on clean, same-metal to metal contact; certainly not in the absence of *hydrodynamic* conditions. 



Man, can I ever *hash* out th' big words. Laugh at me, folks! 

I'm the _Mad Generalist of all the Know-Whuts _


----------



## Omega Man

Recieved and have played with my 30mw this weekend camping and at the farm. It seriously kicks ***, I'm very pleased with it. The batteries only lasted 20 mins of use before the beam started to get weaker, so I'll be sure to run it on rechargables.


----------



## al2k

Talk about good timing: Went to DX's site just now to finally order one and noticed the priced dropped from $31 to $26 - an unbelievable steal!


----------



## SeBsZ

Damn I was about to hit the order button for that $26 DealExtreme, but then my doubts started to kick in. Can any of you PLEASE convince me that I want to buy this laser? I know it's cheap, but I'm thinking I'll use it for a while the first nights and then I will store it or - worse - break it again trying to mod it (is this thing even moddable).

So one last time - besides "star pointing" and just shining the beams at distant buildings, what can I use this laser for.


----------



## jabajet

al2k said:


> Talk about good timing: Went to DX's site just now to finally order one and noticed the priced dropped from $31 to $26 - an unbelievable steal!



thx for the heads up - helped me decide to just order one.


----------



## chuck

SeBsZ said:


> So one last time - besides "star pointing" and just shining the beams at distant buildings, what can I use this laser for.



http://youtube.com/watch?v=qCUiCs-aYNk


----------



## SeBsZ

awesome  thanks for that link


----------



## robo21

All of the green lasers on DX seem to be from China with no IR filter. Is there another reasonably priced alternative with the IR filter? Any recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nerdgineer

In post #98 above, flashlightpoor measured less than 0.1 mw if IR coming out of the 30 mw DX laser. If they're all like that, then something is keeping it from leaking IR.


----------



## flashlightpoor

SeBsZ said:


> Damn I was about to hit the order button for that $26 DealExtreme, but then my doubts started to kick in. Can any of you PLEASE convince me that I want to buy this laser? I know it's cheap, but I'm thinking I'll use it for a while the first nights and then I will store it or - worse - break it again trying to mod it (is this thing even moddable).
> 
> So one last time - besides "star pointing" and just shining the beams at distant buildings, what can I use this laser for.



use-- I don't know what anyone on this forum uses these lasers for. They are built into laser pointer cases, but I don't recall ever giving a presentation in los angeles and pointing at a screen in san diego. 
I use it to align mirrors in system that's about 150m long. the 5mw hene i used to use required a)to dim or turn off the lights, and b) if the beam was misaligned it took me a long time to "find the dot". with this laser, someone from across the lab says," hey who the **** is firing a laser in here without turning on the <warning> light?" and then I can find the dot. 

But, even if I didn't, I would buy this for the wow factor. not only is it bright, it is just amazing you can buy a diode laser, with two crystals, a filter, collimation optics, batteries, and shipped from china for $26!! I mean come on, globalization might be super exploitative but it is still amazing.


----------



## flashlightpoor

robo21 said:


> All of the green lasers on DX seem to be from China with no IR filter. Is there another reasonably priced alternative with the IR filter? Any recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.



to be clear, in reference in post #141, I measured my laser. according to other people on the forum the 30mw lasers consistently have (good) IR filters. But, if dx has a different supplier, it is possible that it won't be filtered. 

I suppose you can always buy one and ask someone to measure it for you.


----------



## teaken

what sort of divergence are you guys getting on your DX 30's? At 2m my beam terminates with a spot of ~10mm diameter I'm curious to see if this is similar to others.

edit:
At a long distance my DX30 had a huge dot, I just re focused it and it's 10 times better... If you look down the barrel (taking the batteries out might be a good idea) you'll see two slots near the lens keep turning the piece that hold the lens in with these two slots and trying the beam after playing with mine for about 20 minutes it was 10 times better than before I started.


----------



## siggis

Since this is my first post on CPF first of all Greetings to everyone. :wave:

Got my Greenie today and it works like a charm. But the batteries.
I thought about buying some Lithium-AAA but didn't really like the
thought of primaries. Alkalines are no good and 10440 are a bit to high
in Voltage ? :thinking:

Simple Problem, simple solution. Just got two short pieces of brass, drilled
a hole through them, put one simple 1A Diode (1N4007) in the middle, put
some shrink wrap around it and got myself a 0.6 Volt-Drop-Dummy AAA 

That one + Ultrafire 10440, equals a nominal Voltage off 3.0V.

In reality with freshly charged 10440 it will be a bit higher but a little bit more
power can't hurt. :naughty:

Current draw is slightly below 300mA which is a little bit below 1C for the cell
and should equal something like 800mW at the Laserdiode.

Enjoy, Siggi.


----------



## flashlightpoor

teaken said:


> what sort of divergence are you guys getting on your DX 30's? At 2m my beam terminates with a spot of ~10mm diameter I'm curious to see if this is similar to others.
> 
> edit:
> At a long distance my DX30 had a huge dot, I just re focused it and it's 10 times better... If you look down the barrel (taking the batteries out might be a good idea) you'll see two slots near the lens keep turning the piece that hold the lens in with these two slots and trying the beam after playing with mine for about 20 minutes it was 10 times better than before I started.



Mine is about .25 radians.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

That's 250mRad!!! 
Pretty darn high divergence for a laser beam.


----------



## chimo

Just got mt DX 30mW today. It's my first green Laser. It pops balloons (and latex gloves  - I didn't have any balloons on hand when it arrived). The beam is visible in low light.

I used a web cam and my digital camera and didn't notice much difference on the "spill" when I put an IR filter from an old video camera in front of the laser. Does that mean it has an IR filter??

Paul


----------



## teaken

I just received two DX 30's that I ordered for friends who wanted to get one after they saw mine. It seems DX has changed supplier as the quality of the new ones is pretty bad when compared to mine. Anyone else bought more than one DX laser and found them to be different?


----------



## Trashman

teaken said:


> I just received two DX 30's that I ordered for friends who wanted to get one after they saw mine. It seems DX has changed supplier as the quality of the new ones is pretty bad when compared to mine. Anyone else bought more than one DX laser and found them to be different?



You should let them know you're unhappy with them. Perhaps, they'll change suppliers again or demand that the supplier beef up their QC.


----------



## barkingmad

siggis said:


> Since this is my first post on CPF first of all Greetings to everyone. :wave:
> 
> Got my Greenie today and it works like a charm. But the batteries.
> I thought about buying some Lithium-AAA but didn't really like the
> thought of primaries. Alkalines are no good and 10440 are a bit to high
> in Voltage ? :thinking:
> 
> Simple Problem, simple solution. Just got two short pieces of brass, drilled
> a hole through them, put one simple 1A Diode (1N4007) in the middle, put
> some shrink wrap around it and got myself a 0.6 Volt-Drop-Dummy AAA
> 
> That one + Ultrafire 10440, equals a nominal Voltage off 3.0V.
> 
> In reality with freshly charged 10440 it will be a bit higher but a little bit more
> power can't hurt. :naughty:
> 
> Current draw is slightly below 300mA which is a little bit below 1C for the cell
> and should equal something like 800mW at the Laserdiode.
> 
> Enjoy, Siggi.


 
But not sure why when you could just use 2 good quality (Sanyo Eneloop etc.) NiMH batteries for the same voltage and a lot more capacity / run time?


----------



## Trashman

barkingmad said:


> But not sure why when you could just use 2 good quality (Sanyo Eneloop etc.) NiMH batteries for the same voltage and a lot more capacity / run time?



Two NiMH batteries = 2.4v, nominal.


----------



## not2bright

teaken said:


> I just received two DX 30's that I ordered for friends who wanted to get one after they saw mine. It seems DX has changed supplier as the quality of the new ones is pretty bad when compared to mine. Anyone else bought more than one DX laser and found them to be different?



Oh, great! I'm waiting on one that should be arriving later this week. :scowl:

teaken, can you elaborate on the lesser quality compared to the first batch?

Are you talking about output, beam divergence, general construction, design, or all of these?


----------



## Pumaman

not2bright said:


> Oh, great! I'm waiting on one that should be arriving later this week. :scowl:
> 
> teaken, can you elaborate on the lesser quality compared to the first batch?
> 
> Are you talking about output, beam divergence, general construction, design, or all of these?


 

got mine saturday. don't have anything else to compare to.
please elaborate for me as well.
thanks


----------



## ah-see

Pumaman said:


> got mine saturday. don't have anything else to compare to.
> please elaborate for me as well.
> thanks


How do you think yours feels and performs??
I know you don't have anything to compare to, but are you happy with what you got?

Mine should arrive next week and im excited. :twothumbs
I hope the one i get isn't too bad :shrug:


----------



## Pumaman

ah-see said:


> How do you think yours feels and performs??
> I know you don't have anything to compare to, but are you happy with what you got?
> 
> Mine should arrive next week and im excited. :twothumbs
> I hope the one i get isn't too bad :shrug:


 
its a neat toy. the beam is visible in very low light, haven't tried to pop balloons. seems to be decently constructed. might sell it, just cause I don't need it(and I live beside a small airport and would hate to get in trouble)
quick pic to help I.D.


----------



## not2bright

The point here, for me, is that I purchased this after reading very positive reviews of the product both here and on the DX site. If that product has changed in some negative way, it should be noted on the dealer site.

ah-see, as you mentioned I'm hoping that it is still worth it's small price. :shakehead


----------



## teaken

Ok a comparison,
First of I should point out that if you were to receive the 'newer' model without realising that there was an 'older' model you would probably be more than happy with it, seeing as I paid the same amount for both (actually I didn't come to think of it the price went down between the two orders) I would MUCH rather have the older model. For the price though I think these DX lasers are still a bargain.
Some photos: 








So the differences aren't major, you still get the end results i.e. a nice green beam that goes for miles.
I don't want to stress anyone out but I mentioned before that I purchased two new lasers, one of which is now on it's way back to DX as it had a very bad habit of not working mainly low output followed by random extreme output that was very unfocused, definitely faulty. The good thing is DX emailed me back within the hour of making a complaint and said they would pay for the postage back to hong kong and send a new laser once they receive the faulty one, i'll post what actually happens here.


----------



## not2bright

teaken,

Thank you! Now we can easily tell the two versions apart.

From your picture it looks as though the first version has a plain clip, while the 2nd version has "LASER POINTER" stamped in the metal.

At least it appears that DX lowered the price when the new lesser quality version came to be. Too bad they didn't keep the price a few dollars higher and maintain the same level of construction.

Hopefully even if the exterior parts aren't, the interior parts are the same. :ironic:


----------



## nerdgineer

Looking at the photos, it appears I have the newer version. Having been blessed with ignorance of the previous, "higher quality" version, I was actually perfectly happy with the construction, switch, beam (stunning!), and overall quality of my pointer - I thought it was a steal at $32 and a bigger steal at $28 or whatever.

Now that I know, I'm still perfectly happy with it...


----------



## picrthis

robo21 said:


> All of the green lasers on DX seem to be from China with no IR filter. Is there another reasonably priced alternative with the IR filter? Any recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Can you offer proof that none of the DX Laser have IR filters?
Oh and by the way, ALL Lasers are from China.....as is just about every toy sold in the USA......sucks I know, but thats the reality of the world today.


----------



## barkingmad

Trashman said:


> Two NiMH batteries = 2.4v, nominal.


 
But far better capacity / runtime with two Eneloops and they will probably be nearer 3v for much longer than a single 10440.


----------



## Ballz2TheWallz

picrthis said:


> Can you offer proof that none of the DX Laser have IR filters?
> Oh and by the way, ALL Lasers are from China.....as is just about every toy sold in the USA......sucks I know, but thats the reality of the world today.


They have very little IR leakage in the <50mW pointers as stated by this thread, but on the off chance that one comes without a filter DE covers their tail by stating none have IR filters.


----------



## alltracturbo

I just ordered the 30mW one. It will be my first green laser. I also order the cheapest red one to mess around with, the torch with the 3000 C flame, and a little tripod.

I never knew about there website. I love the fact they can ship anything on there website here for free. Placed 2 orders. Waiting on the 2 lasers. Tripod and torch already shipped.


----------



## alltracturbo

This is going to be my first green laser and I have a few questions on powering it.

How long should the duty cycle be on regular alkaline batteries?

If I use rechargeable NiMh, how much Mw will it have with the lower voltage and how long can the duty cycle be?

I'm not looking for exact answers, just something close so I can decide what the best way to power it will be.

Has anyone used a really high mAh AAA batter like these? Think they will be any good ro should I stick with a known brand at like 800-900 mAh?

http://www.overstock.com/Electronic...Batteries/2537212/product.html?cid=25608&fp=F

And last question, has anyone ever had one of these fail, and if so, do you konw why?


----------



## not2bright

alltracturbo said:


> Has anyone used a really high mAh AAA batter like these? Think they will be any good ro should I stick with a known brand at like 800-900 mAh?
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Electronic...Batteries/2537212/product.html?cid=25608&fp=F



An educated guess is that you would be lucky to see 600mAH out of the cells from Overstock. Generally the off-brand Chinese cells are grossly over-rated.

I have eight Sanyo 900mAH that test out to be in the 850-890mAH range. I also have 16 RayOVac Hybrid 800mAH that test out to be in the 795-810mAH range according to the MAHA C9000 charger.

I've had good luck so far running a DX 30mW (2nd version) on both the Sanyo and Hybrid. The obvious benefit to the Hybrid is that they hold their charge for 6+ months as do the eneloop.


----------



## alltracturbo

How do I know if there Chinese cells. There made by CTA Digital and there company is located in NJ.

http://www.ctadigital.com/

I think I might try them. I have this accu-cycle charger from hobbico and I think it tells you voltage and mAh as you discharge the batter on it.

http://www.hobbico.com/cyclers/hcap0260.html


----------



## not2bright

alltracturbo,

I guess what I was trying to say is that in my opinion a 4 pack of eneloop cells for nearly the same price, or the RayOVac Hybrids at WallMart for $8.97 would be a better choice.

If you decide to try the 1200mAH, let us know how they test out.


----------



## alltracturbo

I just ordered a set of the batteries, i'll let you know if there any good when I get them.

Order for the lasers now says there ready to be shipped.

Does anyone have any info on my other questions about mW loss with 2.4 volts or how long I would be able to safely keep it on with alkaline or NiMh batteries.


----------



## robk

I've had excellent results with my favorite brand of NiMH cells, Titanium "PowPower" from Amondotech. The AAAs are rated at 1000mAh and deliver close to that figure. Their 2600 and 2700 mAh AAs are the best cells I've ever used for my camera, flashlights, etc. Used with a good charger (BC-900 and MAHA C801D) the Titanium cells work perfectly.

Regarding the use in the DX 30mW, I use the Titanium - there's no real need for a duty cycle - the laser doesn't get hot. I don't have a way to measure output, but I can't see a difference between new Alkalines and freshly charged NiMH cells in my 2nd gen DX 30. I believe that AAA alkalines sag quite a bit after the first minute or so, so the fact that the NiMH cells start out with a little less voltage doesn't matter because they can supply the current much better and flatter than alkalines without the drop in voltage that is characteristic of alkalines. Hope I phrased that right!

I never bothered to do any run-time tests because I consider laser pointers as toys basically, while flashlights are tools that someday may save your life. So, I just drop a pair of Titanium AAAs in the pointer and make green dots on distant objects when I'm bored.

Rob


----------



## alltracturbo

Thats great, thats just what I wanted to hear. I just don't want to run non rechargeable batteries b/c that would be a waste of money.

I have a set of Energizer 2500 mAh batteries that I use to use in my digital camer before I sold it. It would get about 400 pictures on 1 pair. Plus alkalines would die after about 15 pictures in freezing temperatures, where the NiMh would still get about 390. Thats a big plus.

My new camera takes a 1000 mAh Lithium cell wich sucks b/c it doesn't last as long, takes longer to charge, and cost a lot more to buy extras or a replacement. But I like the camera a lot better, so I guess I have to deal with the battery.


----------



## Byan

m3ta1head said:


> It's really freaking bright. Really, really bright.
> 
> http://img377.imageshack.us/img377/5026/lazor001qu6.jpg
> (shaky laser)
> 
> http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/8178/lazor002tt7.jpg
> 
> YES, it's that bright :rock:



mine isn't that bright =(


----------



## teaken

Photos are a poor way of comparing brightness unless the lasers you are comparing are in the same photo. Judging by the noise in the photos you are referring to it would be a fair guess that the exposure time was quite long. Other factors such as ISO and aperture can have an effect also.
In short with bit a fiddling you can take photos of the same laser and make it look as bright (or dull) as you want.


----------



## Byan

mine seems -alot- less bright though....

there is that video of someone popping a balloon in this thread and my laser beam is probably as bright at that one -while in the dark-


----------



## not2bright

Byan, my DX 30mW looks much like the picture in Viren's post #105.

Can you easily see the beam in the dark? The laser seems to get brighter after a 30 second or so warm-up.

NiMH rechargeable and Lithium AAA work well with this laser. As mentioned here the voltage of Alkaline sags too much in the first minutes of use.


----------



## Byan

yes, you can easily see it in the dark... just about as easily as you can see it on that one film of the guy popping the balloon, only in the dark..
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1978235&postcount=46


but it's not as bright as the one in 105


----------



## alltracturbo

If they can make a lithium AAA at 1.5 volts, why cant they make a rechargeable lithium at 1.5 volts?


----------



## Taylormade

Hi all, first time poster, medium-time lurker. I bought the DX 30mW laser (among other things ) recently, and it's pretty impressive, at least for someone who has never owned a >5mW laser before. No issues with anything, very solid click to the switch turns the laser on every time. Throws like a monster; it's very clearly visible out to the furthest distance I've been able to test it (maybe 600-700 yards or so). Beam is faintly visible, and very impressive I might add  at sunset, and I'm sure it's stronger at night. I was briefly worried when I caught that some lasers were being confiscated by customs, but luckily I did not have that problem. Are they really illegal, or is this a screw-up or overzealousness on customs' part? I know laser pointers in general are not illegal, so is there some limit on the power capability? Anyway, just wanted to post an appreciation for the knowledge on this site that helped me find a great, cheap laser (and a great cheap flashlight, but that's another forum)


----------



## Ballz2TheWallz

Taylormade said:


> Hi all, first time poster, medium-time lurker. I bought the DX 30mW laser (among other things ) recently, and it's pretty impressive, at least for someone who has never owned a >5mW laser before. No issues with anything, very solid click to the switch turns the laser on every time. Throws like a monster; it's very clearly visible out to the furthest distance I've been able to test it (maybe 600-700 yards or so). Beam is faintly visible, and very impressive I might add  at sunset, and I'm sure it's stronger at night. I was briefly worried when I caught that some lasers were being confiscated by customs, but luckily I did not have that problem. Are they really illegal, or is this a screw-up or overzealousness on customs' part? I know laser pointers in general are not illegal, so is there some limit on the power capability? Anyway, just wanted to post an appreciation for the knowledge on this site that helped me find a great, cheap laser (and a great cheap flashlight, but that's another forum)


5mW< lasers without safety features are illegal.


----------



## not2bright

Taylormade said:


> Hi all, first time poster, medium-time lurker. I bought the DX 30mW laser (among other things )
> 
> I know laser pointers in general are not illegal, so is there some limit on the power capability? Anyway, just wanted to post an appreciation for the knowledge on this site that helped me find a great, cheap laser (and a great cheap flashlight, but that's another forum)



Taylormade, please be careful with the laser you have. Treat it like you would when shooting a firearm. Always know what the laser beam will terminate on. Making sure it won't reflect back and take out your eye or anyone else's.

Also be sure not to wave it outside, especially in the sky where you could hit a pilot's eye.

Anything above 5mW without the keylock and startup warning LED are not legal in the US.

BTW, I have a feeling that you might play golf. This site is just as addictive. :shakehead


----------



## GrooveRite

Anyone know the difference between the two 30 mW lasers that are now available from DX? One of them says new arrival and is cheaper (less than a dollar).

Edit: nevermind...the cheaper one is from a different manufacturer other than the New Wish lasers. Still curious in knowing if its any good.


----------



## Taylormade

> Taylormade, please be careful with the laser you have. Treat it like you would when shooting a firearm. Always know what the laser beam will terminate on. Making sure it won't reflect back and take out your eye or anyone else's.
> 
> Also be sure not to wave it outside, especially in the sky where you could hit a pilot's eye.
> 
> Anything above 5mW without the keylock and startup warning LED are not legal in the US.
> 
> BTW, I have a feeling that you might play golf. This site is just as addictive. :shakehead


Thanks for the advice . . . so far, I have only used the laser long enough to a) ensure it works properly, b) determine an upper limit to throw distance, and c)see that it throws a decent sized (followable) beam. Pending arrival of my safety glasses, that is. I'm trying to choose a decent set, so far the Wicked brand glasses look like a good, albeit expensive, choice. But I get the feeling this isn't my last greenie :laughing: I'd like to get a few pairs for friends, but I can't really justify multiple $40/pop glasses. What types of glasses do you guys use? (perhaps this should go in a different thread? PM me, if so)

So, I've limited use to about three minutes total of outdoor, strictly quality-control style testing. It's difficult not to turn it on indoors, but yeah, it's definately not worth the risk to my eyes and those around me. And, heh, I agree that both CPF and DX are addicting . . . my wallet can attest to that only a few weeks after discovering it


----------



## shamash

I'm going to buy this, it's at 26.52 right now. I'm wondering - if you're not supposed to use them inside, and you're not supposed to use them outside, where are you supposed to use them? Are there any places to get cheap glasses to wear to make it safer? And is the version on the site now strong enough for balloons and matches, etc?


----------



## teaken

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2390 things just got a little more interesting on DX.... :thinking:


----------



## GrooveRite

teaken said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2390 things just got a little more interesting on DX.... :thinking:



Its a cheaper model....DX say it themselves. I'm going to assume that these cheaper models have no IR filters and/or something else.


----------



## barkingmad

GrooveRite said:


> Its a cheaper model....DX say it themselves. I'm going to assume that these cheaper models have no IR filters and/or something else.


 
Not sure you can 'assume' that specifically.

But they are also less than half the price of their 'nomal' 50mw green laser.


----------



## shamash

Well, damn! I'm pissed that this shows up hours after I buy the 30mw one, haha  

While this thread is still active, what brand and type of batteries do you guys suggest putting into the DX 30MW that I bought?


----------



## Norm

shamash said:


> Well, damn! I'm pissed that this shows up hours after I buy the 30mw one, haha
> 
> While this thread is still active, what brand and type of batteries do you guys suggest putting into the DX 30MW that I bought?


Cancel the order and purchase the 50mW.
Norm


----------



## shamash

Norm said:


> Cancel the order and purchase the 50mW.
> Norm



Is the 50mw going to be more dangerous though, since it's lesser quality?


----------



## Ballz2TheWallz

teaken said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2390 things just got a little more interesting on DX.... :thinking:


This is probably a result of me using the report a cheaper price feature on the 50mW


----------



## jonashn

Ballz2TheWallz said:


> This is probably a result of me using the report a cheaper price feature on the 50mW


Maybe, but it's a "new" model from a different manufacturer! It's not the old model, they still sell the newwish 50mw for $54


----------



## barkingmad

shamash said:


> Well, damn! I'm pissed that this shows up hours after I buy the 30mw one, haha
> 
> While this thread is still active, what brand and type of batteries do you guys suggest putting into the DX 30MW that I bought?


 
Would recommend Lithium primaries or NiMH rechargeables - would avoid alkaline primaries.


----------



## Lew Fong

Hi Folks,

Just a few comments.....

First, about power comparisons. The correct ratio in apparent brightness between a 650nm and 532nm light source is 1:5. That is, for the same absolute output power, a greenie will appear five times as bright to the eye. Therefore a 5mW greenie and a 25mW red will look about the same.

Also, when comparing output powers, the relationship mathematically is:

dB = 10 log (P1/Pref)

where P1 is the power of the DUT, and Pref is the power it is being compared to. The function is the common logarithm ( to the base 10) of the argument.

You can see by this that doubling the output power is equal to 3 decibels. The smallest change in brightness that can be detected by the average observer is one decibel. Three such changes require an increase in power that is almost exactly double the previous level. The perceived brightness will appear to the average observer to have doubled. So for a collimated source, if you double the power, you double the brightness. This is not the same situation as for a non-collimated or isotropic radiator, where a doubling of brightness for any observer requires quadrupling the radiated power. (That is because an isotropic radiator expends most of it's power on space in less-than-usefull directions, and power delivered to any point upon the sphere of the entire wavefront goes down as a function of the surface area of that sphere, or by 1/(4 pi radius)). This is true regardless of wavelength, and is the standard method used to compare power levels in engineering be it radio, microwave, or light. It is also the formal basis for the astronomical measurement of a star's apparent brightness or magnitude. This also applies to sound power, for both the human eye and ear have (fortunately for us) a _logarithmic, not linear,_response to changing power levels.

Even though sensitivity of the eye is wavelength dependent, this should not lull one into a false sense of security. A Watt is a Watt, regardless of wavelength. Compare a well-filtered greenie of 30 mW to a 150 mW red. The red 150 will pop balloons, melt stuff, etc., but the greenie will not, even though they will appear to be about the same brightness to the eye. So a red that doesn't look that bright can actually do more damage than a greenie that seems too bright to look at.

If your DX 30 is popping balloons at close range (< one foot), it is due entirely to the presence of IR radiation in the output. A well filtered 30 mW greenie will NOT pop balloons at any range. 

All of these 12mm DX laser pointers are made by New Wish, and NONE of them are IR filtered. One fellow here says his is filtered....well, I won't believe it unless I see it myself. I've seen too many of them already.

Please, save your money and don't promote the sale of non-IR filtered devices. They are very dangerous, indeed. To produce 30 mW of green, the pump must supply about 250 mW of IR energy. Some of this is converted to the desired output frequency, and some is attenuated due to transmission losses in the optical path/cavity. But most of this energy is passed to the output without a filter in place. A 100 mW greenie with no filter may produce as much as 300 mW or more of invisible, slightly collimated infra-red in the output beam despite transmission losses, posing a serious hazard to the user. I recently checked out an AixiZ module, advertized as 100 mW, that produced 65 mW of green and 275 mW of infra-red! What a piece of junk it was....slap-dashed together by college students in a poorly-lit communist workshop, no doubt. The NewWish units are only slightly better by virtue of the machining of the brass module housing and a slightly better focus optic.

Importation of non-IR filtered DPSS lasers is illegal, and for good reason. If we continue to support manufacturers who choose not to offer this simple and inexpensive piece of protection for their users, then we may never encourage them to build them as they should be. 

Besides, does your DX 30 make 30 mW of green? Or is it 5 mW of green and 25 mW of IR? In the latter case, DX is technically correct in saying it is a 30 mW laser, since you will indeed get 30 mW of power at the output. But only 5 mW of it is useful to you. That isn't a deal, in my opinion.

Also, the fact that some here indicate their 30 mW DX is really bright should take no comfort from the fact...you were lucky enough to get one that is more powerful than you paid for. That situation is made commonplace because of the poor manufacturing quality control of the New Wish units. Whether they are rated by DX at 100mW, 50mW, or 30 mW, the units are ALL THE SAME inside. They simply sort out the good ones and the bad ones by power....so if you buy a 30mW, it is likely a 100 mW that didn't make the cut. Inevitably, mistakes are made in the sorting process as well. Repeatability from one unit to the next is extremely poor. If you buy ten 30 mW New Wish greenies, they will all perform differently with regards to power output, power stability, coaxiality, divergence, duty-cycle, etc. New Wish lasers look nice, but they are crap internally IMHO.

Cheers and Be Careful,

Lew


----------



## Tek465

Okay, those are valid opinions. But please do not frame them as absolute facts about DX without proof.




Lew Fong said:


> If your DX 30 is popping balloons at close range (< one foot), it is due entirely to the presence of IR radiation in the output. A well filtered 30 mW greenie will NOT pop balloons at any range.


 
Balloon popping is a relative thing, depending on numerous factors. (Material, temp, thickness, pressure, chemical makeup, beam size,ect.)



> All of these 12mm DX laser pointers are made by New Wish, and NONE of them are IR filtered. One fellow here says his is filtered....well, I won't believe it unless I see it myself. I've seen too many of them already.


 
Until you measure one, there is no proof in your statement.



> Please, save your money and don't promote the sale of non-IR filtered devices. They are very dangerous, indeed. To produce 30 mW of green, the pump must supply about 250 mW of IR energy. Some of this is converted to the desired output frequency, and some is attenuated due to transmission losses in the optical path/cavity. But most of this energy is passed to the output without a filter in place. A 100 mW greenie with no filter may produce as much as 300 mW or more of invisible, slightly collimated infra-red in the output beam despite transmission losses, posing a serious hazard to the user. I recently checked out an AixiZ module, advertized as 100 mW, that produced 65 mW of green and 275 mW of infra-red! What a piece of junk it was....slap-dashed together by college students in a poorly-lit communist workshop, no doubt. The NewWish units are only slightly better by virtue of the machining of the brass module housing and a slightly better focus optic.


 
Caveat Emptor, but the fact is they work and people are happy with them for the price.



> Importation of non-IR filtered DPSS lasers is illegal, and for good reason. If we continue to support manufacturers who choose not to offer this simple and inexpensive piece of protection for their users, then we may never encourage them to build them as they should be.


 
It's not the non-IR part thats illegal. Its the fact that the laser is above IIIa levels. The manufactures will never be able to sell any handheld laser over IIIa to the general public and the product will remain illegal for use no matter what safety features they include. It is in the consumers best interest to educate themselves about the dangers about IR or otherwise.

They would actually have less problems if they just sold the parts as a kit rather than a finished product. (I'd actually like to see that if they could keep the price the same.)



> Besides, does your DX 30 make 30 mW of green? Or is it 5 mW of green and 25 mW of IR? In the latter case, DX is technically correct in saying it is a 30 mW laser, since you will indeed get 30 mW of power at the output. But only 5 mW of it is useful to you. That isn't a deal, in my opinion.
> 
> Also, the fact that some here indicate their 30 mW DX is really bright should take no comfort from the fact...you were lucky enough to get one that is more powerful than you paid for. That situation is made commonplace because of the poor manufacturing quality control of the New Wish units. Whether they are rated by DX at 100mW, 50mW, or 30 mW, the units are ALL THE SAME inside. They simply sort out the good ones and the bad ones by power....so if you buy a 30mW, it is likely a 100 mW that didn't make the cut. Inevitably, mistakes are made in the sorting process as well. Repeatability from one unit to the next is extremely poor. If you buy ten 30 mW New Wish greenies, they will all perform differently with regards to power output, power stability, coaxiality, divergence, duty-cycle, etc. New Wish lasers look nice, but they are crap internally IMHO.
> 
> Cheers and Be Careful,
> 
> Lew


 
I'm happy with mine and would buy it again. There are alot of things in this world that will harm you that are legal (Just watch YouTube). This laser is harmless if you follow some basic precautions. I'd be less inclined to buy a DX if they failed after a few seconds or blew up in your hand. 

The fact that it's cheap is even more important to me because I have few reservations to tear it open to see how it works, improve upon the design, or incorperate it into something else. 

I am amazed that the finished product is cheaper than the individual parts. If you know of a supply of modules that is the same price or cheaper please let me know.


----------



## Crossfire

I think SenKat has tested the DX50's and such. Hopefully he'll chime in with his findings which according to him, were very positive.

I'd reckon the NewWish IR filters are just too small or too thin - 50mW and under filter well and the 100mW+ do not. The filters cannot handle the output of the larger lasers.


----------



## alltracturbo

Lew Fong, i'm not sure why you have so many negative things to say about the laser when as far as I know, you haven't actually owned one. And if you have, how long ago was it, it has probably changed since then. So far I have only read good things about the 30mW DX on here and just about everyone seems to be very happy with it.

So far i've read 1 review showing 24mW on included batteries and 32mW on fresh alkalines, with less than .1mW IR. Until you or someone else does a test and finds the laser to be of bad quality, I don't think anyone is going to listen to your assumptions that are probably based merely on the price or bad experiances in the past with an older model wich doesn't seem to be the case anymore.

Or maby your just writing this b/c someone pointed you here from the thread were you were selling $153 lasers that seem to have there own problems. You say you never know what you going to get with the DX lasers, but the ones you sold seem to be worse. The beam is preety bad, it doesn't screw together good, the button doesn't work that great, and one completley failed already.:thumbsdow


----------



## ernsanada

I just received my 30mw laser from Deal Extreme.

Shipping took 11 days to So Cal.


----------



## Xzn

I noticed this about the 50 mW's:

Green Laser Pointer Pen 50mW - $26.00 Shipped http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2390

True 50mW Green Laser Pointer Pen Black - $54.00 Shipped
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1371

No one here who purchased a 200 mW pointer got 200 mW. Some complained it being as low as 70 mW. Notice how on the higher output pointers, DX just puts "Green Laser.." while the lower powered ones under 50mW are called "True xx mW Green Laser" because those are capable and are actually hitting their targetting power outputs.

Be wary about the new 50 mW's. Seeing that they didn't put the word "true" in it sets off a flag to me. However I could (and hope) that I'm wrong. In which case this will be a new record setting bang for the buck greenie.


----------



## GrooveRite

Thanks to this thread and the majority of good replies about this laser, I just purchased my first greenie from DX ! Good laser at a good value, how can one go wrong?! This will be my laser when I go upstate/camping with my fiance and friends and point out some stars with a nice visible beam. 

I'll also be purchasing a 5mw greenie from atlasnova since I have read here that they sell the best in that power range. :twothumbs


----------



## ernsanada

I've had one night to mess with the 30mw Green Laser.

Works very good. No problems noted at this time.

Seems very bright. It takes about 1 second to warm up.

I am using Energizer 850mAh Nimh Rechargeable Batteries.


----------



## Lips

ernsanada said:


> I just received my 30mw laser from Deal Extreme.
> 
> Shipping took 11 days to So Cal.





Great pics Ernie, as usual...


I'm happy with my 30w too!


.


----------



## Crossfire

Xzn said:


> I noticed this about the 50 mW's:
> 
> Green Laser Pointer Pen 50mW - $26.00 Shipped http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2390
> 
> True 50mW Green Laser Pointer Pen Black - $54.00 Shipped
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1371
> 
> No one here who purchased a 200 mW pointer got 200 mW. Some complained it being as low as 70 mW. Notice how on the higher output pointers, DX just puts "Green Laser.." while the lower powered ones under 50mW are called "True xx mW Green Laser" because those are capable and are actually hitting their targetting power outputs.
> 
> Be wary about the new 50 mW's. Seeing that they didn't put the word "true" in it sets off a flag to me. However I could (and hope) that I'm wrong. In which case this will be a new record setting bang for the buck greenie.


 
At just $26.00, it's a good deal even if it produced 5mW. I might buy one and check it out, only for the extremely low initial investment.


----------



## Lew Fong

alltracturbo said:


> Lew Fong, i'm not sure why you have so many negative things to say about the laser when as far as I know, you haven't actually owned one. And if you have, how long ago was it, it has probably changed since then. So far I have only read good things about the 30mW DX on here and just about everyone seems to be very happy with it.
> 
> 
> So far i've read 1 review showing 24mW on included batteries and 32mW on fresh alkalines, with less than .1mW IR. Until you or someone else does a test and finds the laser to be of bad quality, I don't think anyone is going to listen to your assumptions that are probably based merely on the price or bad experiances in the past with an older model wich doesn't seem to be the case anymore.
> 
> 
> Or maby your just writing this b/c someone pointed you here from the thread were you were selling $153 lasers that seem to have there own problems. You say you never know what you going to get with the DX lasers, but the ones you sold seem to be worse. The beam is preety bad, it doesn't screw together good, the button doesn't work that great, and one completley failed already.:thumbsdow


 
How would you know if I owned one or not?

You say you have read reports indicating .1 mW of IR....have YOU actually performed such a measurement? How many of these have you tested yourself?

I think you are being rather unfair in your last paragraph. I am not a dealer of laser pointers, nor am I in competition with DX. The lasers I sold were for one purpose only: to give fellow CPFers the oportunity to evaluate a laser that meets my strict criteria for performance, at less than retail price. You make it sound as if there were wholesale failures of the pens, which is not the case. I especially do not appreciate the inferred slight to my integrity. 

I have disassembled and tested dozens of New Wish laser pointers here in my laboratory. I have two that I have kept for my collection. I am sorry if you don't like my observations and conclusions, and I am prepared to review data refuting anything I have said, but let us please make a distinction between fact and opinion. As a scientist and engineer of over thirty years experience in the electro-optical and photonics fields, I am trained to know the difference between quantitative measurements and subjective impressions. If you find anything I have said to be factually incorrect, I am sure the good membership here will be pleased, as I would be, to review your evidence and come to their own conclusions. As for who listens and who does not, nobody can control that. The whole idea behind CPF is for us to share our findings with each other. The membership can evaluate the postings for themselves.

To reiterate the statements in my post:

Ratio of relative human visual sensitivity between 650nm and
532nm is equal to 1:5
dB= 10 log (P1/Pref)
The smallest change in brightness detectable by the average
observer is equal to one decibel
Doubling power is a 3 dB delta
For a collimated source, doubling power doubles brightness
Isotropic radiators spread power over a sphere in space
Power at any point on the sphere is diminished as the square of the
radius according to 1/(4 pi r^2)
Human visual and auditory response to changing amplitudes is
logarithmic, not linear
A Watt is a Watt regardless of wavelength
30 mW is insufficient to pop a balloon at any range 
The DX lasers are Made by New Wish
New Wish 12mm laser pointers do not have IR filters
A unit rated at 30 mW with no IR filter may contain almost any ratio
of desired output to infra-red output, and as long as the total adds
up to thirty, it is still considered by the seller to be a 30 mW device.
A 30 mW DPSS laser must have an IR pump of at least 250 mW
Non-IR filtered DPSS lasers pass more than half of the pump energy
to the output
Repeatability of New Wish pointers from one unit to the next of the same design and model is low


If you find any of these statements to be factually incorrect, please enlighten us. As regards specific claims about New Wish pointers, these are not subjective opinions, but rather assessments based upon experience, the result of many hard hours of work on the test bench.

My only problem with DX as a company is the same issue I have with most laser sellers and importers generally, which is that they sell non-filtered lasers and play fast and loose with the facts concerning power....how much is useful, and how much is not. If I buy a 30 mW greenie, I expect it to make 30 mW of green, not 10mW of green and 20 mW of IR. Beyond the fact that it may be a dishonest business practice, selling non-filtered lasers is like giving firecrackers to children.

Having said all that, there is one other point that must be made: Many of the CPFers are not engineers, nor do they have any other expectation from their lasers other than that they produce a particular number on a power meter. However, many of you are past the point of playing around, and have moved on to more serious investigations and applications. In my occupation, I have need for 12 mm lasers that are high-quality in terms of all of their physical performance characteristics, not just power. So it may be a bit unfair to compare the New Wish pointers to something that performs at the same level of the Shanghai Daheng, since the target user base is much different. In fact, I would not recommend that anyone bear the cost for such a superior performer unless they had a reason to do so beyond pointing out stars or chasing the family cat. For most users, the New Wish is good enough from a price/performance point of view. I only wish they were properly filtered, since I have seen so much disinformation and just plain wrong-headed advice concerning the relative safety or lack thereof for such devices. Lasers are dangerous enough without adding the invisible and poorly-understood additional risk inherent in these devices.

To help you understand the real qualitative difference between properly filtered DPSS devices vs non-filtered units such as the New Wish pointers, consider that any effective IR filter reduces the _desired output as well. _So by not incorporating filters, the manufacturer gets you three different ways: First, it's unsafe. Second, losses at the desired wavelength are not what they would be if it were filtered, meaning the assembly need be less robust than a filtered unit for the same output. Lastly, the total power of all emissions from a non-filtered unit will combine to indicate a power on a power meter that is many times that of the desired output wavelength, giving the uninformed practitioner the appearance that power output at the desired frequency is more than it really is.

On the other hand, a properly filtered unit must be made well enough, with sufficient headroom, to allow for and to overcome the losses caused by the filter. So a unit that gives a true 100 mW output at the 532 nm line such as the Daheng must actually be able to produce much more than 100 mW @ 532nm prior to filtering. 

So perhaps one could say that the validity of comparison testing depends greatly upon the intended application or expectations of the user. For my purposes, the New Wish pointers are not worth much. For someone who wants a greenie at the lowest price regardless of the technical merits, this pointer is a bargain. 


Cheers to All,

Lew


----------



## FASTCAR

Wow, even I like Lew Fong !!.This guy takes the gloves off !!!


----------



## Lew Fong

My apologies to alltracturbo....I did not intend to be strident.

Cheers,

Lew


----------



## alltracturbo

I have never owned a green laser before, I don't have any equipment to measure one, and I have not recieved the DX laser yet. So, I am basing my opinions on the results of another members tests show here:



flashlightpoor said:


> I finally received my dx laser. I don't think I have read a single post on this forum of someone who measured their laser with an actual laser power meter. There's speculation of the power, the IR, etc. I was so excited!
> 
> How much power?
> I just finished measuring mine. Using a Coherent power meter I measured 24 mW with the included batteries. With fresh alk. batteries I measured 32mW. After 5-7 seconds the power declined as the batteries were likely sagging.
> 
> 
> How much IR?
> First I used an ocean optics spectrometer and measured only a single line, centered at 532 nm and about 10 nm at full width half max. There was no IR, but the ocean optics' range ends around a micron, so I wondered if it just wasn't detecting it. I decided to try filters.
> 
> First I used a long pass filter and using the power meter found no energy above 700 nm. Next I used a very good bandpass filter centered at 532. I measured the un-filtered power and then the filtered. If there were IR the readings would be different.
> 
> What this means is this laser has a very good IR filter. the resolution of the power meter is .1 mW so I can confidentrly say there's no appreciable IR coming out of this laser. Of course yours could be different, different parts, assembly etc.
> 
> next I am going to take it apart and build a better power supply so the batteries don't tach out after 5 seconds.


 
I was arguing the fact that you were saying it doesn't have an IR filter and isn't putting out 30mW of green. All that I was trying to state is that there has been a test done on the laser and it does show to be a true 30mW laser with a perfectly good working IR filter. So I do believe it is worth the money for anyone who wants a 30mW laser.

Sorry for coming off like a jerk in my previous post. The last paragraph probably was unfair. I was just kind of upset how you were talking about how great the quality of the laser was in the other thread and when they recieved them they weren't too happy and had some problems, but you come in here and talk about how bad quality the DX laser is when everyone has such great things to say about them and showed good test results. It may have just been that one laser that has a flaw and died and i'm happy they decided to take it back and send him a new one.


----------



## not2bright

Regardless of the arguments made above, my "30mW" DX greenie performs well in the real world.

To me that means that the beam is well collimated and the resulting dot is round.

The beam is very visible even in low light situations.

The construction of the unit is very solid and the switch feels good.

I'm not sure of the power output, circuit/optical design, manufacturing process, etc. That doesn't make a difference to me. What does is that the $26 laser throws one hell of a bright beam for a long distance and terminates to a nice bright round dot. In the end it is way more than I expected for the price I paid.

OTOH, if I paid $150 for it I would only be somewhat satisfied.

Since that isn't the case, for ~$26 delivered to my home the DX laser was a great buy for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## ernsanada

not2bright said:


> Regardless of the arguments made above, my "30mW" DX greenie performs well in the real world.
> 
> To me that means that the beam is well collimated and the resulting dot is round.
> 
> The beam is very visible even in low light situations.
> 
> The construction of the unit is very solid and the switch feels good.
> 
> I'm not sure of the power output, circuit/optical design, manufacturing process, etc. That doesn't make a difference to me. What does is that the $26 laser throws one hell of a bright beam for a long distance and terminates to a nice bright round dot. In the end it is way more than I expected for the price I paid.
> 
> OTOH, if I paid $150 for it I would only be somewhat satisfied.
> 
> Since that isn't the case, for ~$26 delivered to my home the DX laser was a great buy for me. :thumbsup:



I agree.

$26.00 delivered is a good price.


----------



## GrooveRite

If a laser has no IR filter, is it dangerous to the person who is holding it and aiming it away from him/herself or not? I'm sorry for asking. I'm new to lasers and trying to educate myself as much as possible about the dangers of them.


----------



## ah-see

Has anyone tried 1 x 10440(Li-ion) + 1 x spacer in their DX lasers?


----------



## stephenmadpotato

As it's been said many times before, IR light is WAY overrated. When IR light comes out of a laser it is uncollminated (*SP) and unfocused. You would literally have to hold the laser pen in your eye from about a foot away or less to get damage from IR. Worry about getting hit with that green light. I already have damage in my right eye which is irreversible due to pure green light. :mecry: BE CAREFUL!


----------



## GrooveRite

stephenmadpotato said:


> As it's been said many times before, IR light is WAY overrated. When IR light comes out of a laser it is uncollminated (*SP) and unfocused. You would literally have to hold the laser pen in your eye from about a foot away or less to get damage from IR. Worry about getting hit with that green light. I already have damage in my right eye which is irreversible due to pure green light. :mecry: BE CAREFUL!


 
Thanks for the info! Sorry to hear about your eye. Lasers are definetly not toys to play around with.


----------



## SenKat

I am not posting this to be combative - I am posting merely to refute the claims of one person who has NEVER owned nor operated a New-wish laser. Lew Fong - you are wrong. You started this same stuff a few months back and then dissappeared. Please do so again. You are giving out false information - and outright lies about a product that you have no solid evidence against. I have owned greater than 20 of hte 50mw versions, and not one has been below 50mw, and NONE of them were spewing IR light. They didn't even leak as much IR as a normal, leadlight. If you are going to state something as fact, be prepared to back it up with cold, hard proof. Otherwise, just say you don't like them for whatever reason, and mo0ve on. Do not come here, and confuse the issue for those that are interested in an item, simply because you do not sell them.


----------



## Byan

take a look at these pictures..

I think my 30mw DX is faulty..

http://img466.imageshack.us/img466/7025/p1000930vz1.jpg

http://img361.imageshack.us/img361/6...000912rfi2.jpg
this one is through a window.. trying to get the beam to show up..

shouldn't it be brighter then that?
I can't get the beam to show up on camera at all.. I can see it barely.. not nearly as much as it seems like the other pictures have been..


----------



## SenKat

Yes, it does seem like you should be able to see a beam in that second picture at least....is your house unusually SPARKLY clean ?  High humidity, dust in the air, and other contaminants make it much easier to see the beam....


----------



## Tek465

Asking the usual questions.

Tried fresh batteries? 
Checked the battery tube for any metal filings that could be draining the batteries? (behind the foam donut too)

I can barely see mine in the house, but I'm fairly certain it works.


----------



## Byan

I can't even get a picture of it when it's outside

and these are new batteries

I'm not sure what to look for in the battery draining area...

what foam donut..


----------



## dyyys1

Are you using the included batteries? If not, try some lithium AAA's.


----------



## recharged

It's been awhile since I have posted and my (2) *105 Leadlights* are still working fine. Did a POT mod within hours of receiving them (2005).

I thought I would try the *True Green Laser Pen 30mW $26.52* free shipping as the True 50mW Green Laser Pointer Pen Black is back ordered.

I do not have access to the Coherent Lasercheck or other accurate meters.
My Leadlight with pot adjustment will pop balloons with black marker, melt electrical tape, visible beam etc. I thought this was a 30mW type result. My main question is what is the minimum mW for the above. Are my 105 leadlights freaks and can I expect the same from the *True Green Laser Pen 30mW* dealextreme.com? 

It's been awhile since I have looked at the current market and I'm very happy with just the occasional 5mins of play with the lasers. Probably why they are still going strong. Great forum glad I found my old password to log on :thumbsup:

Thanks! 

additional:
I'm reading that the batteries account for a lot in performance. I'm using the same Energizer AAA 850mAh rechargeable's since adding them shortly after Leadlight 105 purchases.


----------



## alltracturbo

Im happy 






Picture was taken with included batteries and camera lens open for 1 sec. Took the picture in the basement with a glass door and window behind me, but it is cloudy out, so it was somewhat dark.

Just recieved it so I havent had a chance to try it in complete dark yet, but I can just barely see the beam in my house on a cloudy day. Should look great at night. :twothumbs


----------



## alltracturbo

Wow, this thing is amazing. I just went outside with it and it is so much better than I expected. It rained earlier today and the humidity is still like 90%, so it lights up so bright. It seriously looks like a solid bright green line, like a light saber.

I also bought the cheap red laser for like $1.80 and the humidity is so high, if I shine it directly away from me in front of my face, I can see the red beam also. Now just imagine how much brighter the green one is if I can see the red laser.

Sorry, no pictures, since it was outside.

As long as it doesn't have any problems and lasts me many years, I feel it is definetly the best value green laser currently for sale.


----------



## chimo

Here's my DX30mW.

Camera looking towards the laser.


 



Camera looking away from the laser.




The beam will appear brighter if you take the photo pointing towards the laser instead of away from it. For obvious reasons, ensure the camera (and you) are not directly in the beam's path.

Paul


----------



## alltracturbo

That looks much better, I might try that. I have a tripod and self timer for the camera, so I woudn't have to be on that side of the lazer.


----------



## alltracturbo

They came out great. For anyone that didn't read the above post, that is not the dot in the pictures. The laser is pointing towards the camera, you are looking at the laser pointer.

Exposure times are written above the pictures. The red came out on lower times, but the 30 sec one looked the best(and yes lol, I sat there and held the laser perfectly still for 30 sec).

1 sec






8 sec





15 sec





30 sec





And believe it or not, with the high humidity, it actualy looks like the 8 sec picture.

Byan, if you can't see the beam at night, I would definitely think it is faulty. Whats the status on it, have you contacted DX?


----------



## Crossfire

It's official. I have leaped into the wacky world that is DX. I have ordered their "True" 30mW, based on what I've seen here and in other forums. I need a good "knockaround" mid powered laser. You can't beat $26.54 shipped with a stick.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Wincet

Has anybody had any experience with the even cheaper 50mw laser from DX? It is the same price as the 30mw newwish so as long as it doesn't leak IR and isn't too underpowered it would still be better than the 30mw.


----------



## Jiffy

Thanks for all the comments/reviews,etc. I went ahead and ordered one a while ago and it made it to the UK! I'm very happy with it. It'll do the job nicely.


----------



## Lew Fong

SenKat said:


> I am not posting this to be combative - I am posting merely to refute the claims of one person who has NEVER owned nor operated a New-wish laser. Lew Fong - you are wrong. You started this same stuff a few months back and then dissappeared. Please do so again. You are giving out false information - and outright lies about a product that you have no solid evidence against. I have owned greater than 20 of hte 50mw versions, and not one has been below 50mw, and NONE of them were spewing IR light. They didn't even leak as much IR as a normal, leadlight. If you are going to state something as fact, be prepared to back it up with cold, hard proof. Otherwise, just say you don't like them for whatever reason, and mo0ve on. Do not come here, and confuse the issue for those that are interested in an item, simply because you do not sell them.


 
I think that if you are going to impune a person's veracity or cast dispersions upon their motivations simply because you disagree about the facts, it makes this forum less important than it might be otherwise, and detracts from the larger purpose, which is for individual experimenters to share their observations. 

Perhaps it would be better to try to correlate our findings in good faith to arrive at a consensus. I do not doubt that you are reporting your observations as you have made them in good faith...why are you so quick to imply that I have a pecuniary interest that colors my statements? I have no laser pointers for sale, and am not a dealer of laser pointers.

I have still have two New Wish pointers in my collection, and have worked with many others. I have yet to see one that has an IR filter. If you contact New Wish ( or even DX) directly, they will admit that none of their pointers are equipped with IR filters.

While you may indeed have the capability in terms of equipment to measure the spectral content of a laser emission, that method of proving the point is open to error, since it is an indirect method. The most positive method of determining whether a particular laser pointer has an IR filter or not is to open it up and see if the filter is actually present.

So I offer you a simple challenge: If you have a New Wish pointer that you believe has such a filter, why not send it to me in it's original factory condition? I will be glad to open it up and check. If a filter is present, I will photograph it and post it here for all to see. I will then re-assemble it and send it back to you unharmed and fully functional.

Or, you can take it apart yourself. Simply pop-off the aperture cap, and apply a little Goof-Off around the inner rim of the barrel. Capillary action will conduct the fluid around the module, softening the glue. Then put a large wrap of electrical tape around the barrel concentric with the module. Place the taped unit in a vise, and drive out the module from the rear with a long pin punch. Do this carefully ( strike the same point on the LD housing) so that you do not abraid the very fine wires that connect to the APC photo-diode, which run along a channel in the brass housing under and adjacent to the inner surface of the barrel. You will then have to unscrew the objective barrel from the LD mount, and remove the APC/PD window holder. This operation is straightforward and un-complicated. If the filter is present, it should be seen immediately...a green-colored, very thin square of glass. Re-assembly is easy and intuitive...I use Arctic Silver Epoxy to glue the module back in. This provides for excellent additional heat transfer to the pointer barrel, but unfortunately makes future dissasembly virtually impossible.

Post a photo of the factory-installed filter. I promise I will not accuse you of gluing one in after the fact to save face. Let's conduct ourselves as gentlemen practitioners of a rare art, rather than used-car salesmen. 

While it is entirely possible that the conclusions drawn from any given experiment can be wrong due to a number of factors, I believe we all benefit from accepting each other's input at face value except in those cases where a clear conflict of interest can be demonstrated. Take the Wright brothers, for example. They would argue for hours at a time until they agreed upon fact. But they never made it a personal issue. Would they have been able to invent the airplane had they been consumed with accusations and counter-charges of lying, hidden agendas, etc.? I don't think so. They believed in the scientific method...and so do I. That means, if I am wrong, I will be the first to advertise the fact. But my statements to date are based upon personal experience. I would need to see a factory-installed filter on a New Wish pointer with my own eyes ( your photo will be sufficient) before I could retract that particular statement. Isn't that fair? After all, the matter could resolve itself into a case where some NW pointers are so equipped, while others are not, for example. Or, perhaps there is a procedural or other problem with the way you are measuring spectral content. If your measurements are correct, then the inescapable conclusion is that there _must_ be an IR filter installed, which you can _confirm _by inspection using the procedure above.

Cheers To All,

Lew


----------



## SenKat

First off, I have nothing to prove to you, because I have proven it multiple times in the past - if you want to tear open a new-wish pointer and prove me wrong, go for it. The burdon of proof lies with you, not me - I am merely informing others that you are full of crap, and your "observations" bear absolutely no weight with me, or anyone else who has half a brain that functions. I have proven it time and time again, so no fancy talking around the bush, or using words you have had to look up before posting will change this, or the fact that you are 100% incorrect. New-wish does NOT claim their pointers to have no IR filter - you are so incorrect, if you were in front of me telling me this crap, I would most likely be screaming at you ! Anyways, all - myself, and MANY others have proven this to be incorrect, and take either one of our comments as worth a grain of salt ! Judge for yourselves, folks - don't be swayed by either of our opinions, or facts. !


----------



## Kiessling

Please tone it down at least a little. Attack the post and not the poster. In an appropriate language.
Thanx.
bernhard


----------



## Lew Fong

stephenmadpotato said:


> As it's been said many times before, IR light is WAY overrated. When IR light comes out of a laser it is uncollminated (*SP) and unfocused. You would literally have to hold the laser pen in your eye from about a foot away or less to get damage from IR. Worry about getting hit with that green light. I already have damage in my right eye which is irreversible due to pure green light. :mecry: BE CAREFUL!


 
Here is yet another example of the widespread confusion and general lack of knowledge concerning the real dangers of IR emissions from DPSS lasers.

The statement that the IR radiation is un-collimated and un-focused is simply not accurate. For proof, I offer the movie posted on page two of this thread, which shows a reported 30 mW DX breaking a balloon at close range:

http://www.tomokadesigns.com/30mWgreen.divx

One may deduce a number of important facts from this experiment, including a rough estimate of the angle of divergence of the IR emissions.

To start with, 30 mW concentrated in a 1 mm diameter beam is insufficient to pop a ballon at any range, as anyone can easily confirm for themselves. By experiment, I have determined that the threshold for breaking fully-inflated black latex balloons @532nm and a 1 mm beam diameter is approximately 60 to 65 mW. This of course can vary due to several factors, but the figure of merit is _power density/time of exposure._

Power density is simply the power delivered in a unit area, usually in Watts per square meter. If we define the unit area as that illuminated by a beam 1 mm in diameter, then the threshold power density to break a balloon can be expressed as: 

60 mW / pi (.5^2) = 60 mW / .7854 mm^2 = 76.4 mW/mm^2

A thirty mW source with a 1 mm beam diameter will deliver:

30 mW / pi (.5^2) = 30 mW / .7854 mm^2 = 38.2 mW/mm^2

Obviously, in order to break the balloon in a worst-case scenario, an additional power density of 38.2 mW per square millimeter at minimum must be applied to the surface of the balloon.

This additional power is in the form of infra-red radiation from the un-filtered laser. If one takes as a given that, in the best case, an un-filtered 30mW output at 532nm will be accompanied by at least 100 mW of IR radiation, then it is possible to calculate the angle of divergence of that IR radiation based upon the known required power density to break the balloon:

38.2 / mm^2 = 100 / 2.618 mm^2

Therefore the IR beam at best must cover an area no larger than 2.618 square millimeters if the balloon is going to break. This sets an upper limit for the angle of divergence. Converting square mm back to beam diameter:

2 X sq rt (2.618 mm^2 / pi) = 1.825 mm

One can see by this that, even assuming best-case performance and using conservative estimates, the IR beam diameter at 1 foot (the approximate, best-case estimate) is only slightly larger than the beam diameter @532nm. Assuming the range was indeed 1 foot, the upper limit for the angle of divergence must then be:

1 foot / .0032808 feet/mm = 304.8 mm / foot

1 mrad @ 1 foot = 304.8/1000 = .3048 mm

1.825 / .3048 = 6 milliradians

By any historical standards, especially before the invention of the laser, a 6 mrad source can be considerd a collimated source.

So while it is true that the IR radiation is focused at a different point than the visible output, the difference in angle of divergence is not all that great...and this means that power in the IR spectrum does not fall off as quickly with distance as some have suggested.

If you measure the output of an unfiltered laser of known visual power at the aperture, and then subtract that visual power from the total, the remainder is the total power delivered at IR wavelengths. If you then move the meter to a range that results in a reading of half the total IR output + the visible output, you will find in most cases that range to be in excess of 15 feet. In practical terms, this means that a source producing 100 mW of IR at the aperture is still able to deliver 50 mW to an area the size of the power sensor - about a half inch in diameter -from fifteen feet away.

I find it ironic that stephenmadpotato made the post quoted above. By all I can gather from the thread wherein he describes the circumstances of his injury, it is clear that he was a victim of exposure to high levels of IR radiation. He was injured with a "30 mW" laser. There has never been a reported case in the US of permanent eye injury resulting from exposure to laser light at total power levels below 50 mW. Experiments on living human eye tissue have shown that it is virtually impossible to sustain eye injury at that power level.

The dangers of IR from high-powered DPSS lasers is very real, and must be respected. What makes it so dangerous is the fact that it is invisible. I have argued in other threads that visible laser powers as high as 500 mW are not especially dangerous considering that the human reflexive responses to bright light protect us in all but the most extreme scenarios of accidental flashing. We have no such protection from invisible sources.

Cheers to All,

Lew


----------



## Crossfire

SenKat - if you've tested the DX50's, do you have any specific numbers? I think that'd be most illuminating.

Pardon the pun.


----------



## Lew Fong

SenKat said:


> First off, I have nothing to prove to you, because I have proven it multiple times in the past - if you want to tear open a new-wish pointer and prove me wrong, go for it. The burdon of proof lies with you, not me - I am merely informing others that you are full of crap, and your "observations" bear absolutely no weight with me, or anyone else who has half a brain that functions. I have proven it time and time again, so no fancy talking around the bush, or using words you have had to look up before posting will change this, or the fact that you are 100% incorrect. New-wish does NOT claim their pointers to have no IR filter - you are so incorrect, if you were in front of me telling me this crap, I would most likely be screaming at you ! Anyways, all - myself, and MANY others have proven this to be incorrect, and take either one of our comments as worth a grain of salt ! Judge for yourselves, folks - don't be swayed by either of our opinions, or facts. !


 

No need for histrionics, Old Bean...if you tell me that you have dissasembled a NW laser and found that there was a factory installed filter in place, I will believe you. Is that what you are saying? Have you actually seen the filters?

Cheers,

Lew


----------



## Bimmerboy

LOL... this has become an interesting read. All the IR debate needs to move forward now is pics!


----------



## Crossfire

Lew, you sure are not listening - he has tested a few dozen of the lower powered NW lasers and found only the normal trace leakage. This is why SenKat is getting frustrated.

If there's only the "normal" trace leakage from these lasers, one can safely assume the presence of a filter.

I also find it interesting that you are locking horns with him, as you seem to be quite involved with the Daheng laser you posted in another thread.


----------



## Kiessling

This is what I love so dearly in the laser forum. There is always another and then another side of the picture. The other sides usually involve money, vested interests and intrigue. And other fora. And specific brands and dealers. And what ever else comes to mind.

bernhard


----------



## Lew Fong

Crossfire said:


> Lew, you sure are not listening - he has tested a few dozen of the lower powered NW lasers and found only the normal trace leakage. This is why SenKat is getting frustrated.
> 
> If there's only the "normal" trace leakage from these lasers, one can safely assume the presence of a filter.
> 
> I also find it interesting that you are locking horns with him, as you seem to be quite involved with the Daheng laser you posted in another thread.


 
Testing for leakage is not the same as visually verifying the presence of a filter. If the measurement technique is flawed somehow, then the inferrred filter may not actually be present. It is a simple matter to confirm the presence of the filter by visual inspection, and is the definitive method of ascertaining it's existence. I still have not heard anyone say they have visually confirmed the presence of a factory-installed IR filter in a NW laser pointer. 

And with all due respect, I think Senkat is capable of speaking for himself...that is, perhaps after the temper tantrum is over, anyway. It was he who made this a personal issue, "locking horns" as you describe it. Besides, is this thread about science, or politics? I trust you can distinguish between the two, yes?

Geez.....:shakehead

And by the way, graveyards across America are filled with those who "safely assumed" something that wasn't safe at all. Would you bet your eyesight on it? My guess is, you already have. Bravo.

Lew Fong


----------



## Lew Fong

Kiessling said:


> This is what I love so dearly in the laser forum. There is always another and then another side of the picture. The other sides usually involve money, vested interests and intrigue. And other fora. And specific brands and dealers. And what ever else comes to mind.
> 
> bernhard


 

Well, I am very surprised and disappointed by this. I will make sure that I never try to help anyone here in the same way I did with the four lasers I sold. I thought it would be a great opportunity for a few CPFers to get a look at a terrific new laser at less-than-retail price. But as has been quoted often, apparently, "No good deed ever goes un-punished". Evidently there is little room here for dissent as well. How very disappointing, indeed.

:sigh:


----------



## SenKat

Plenty of room for dissent - but at least have the wits to back up what you say with facts - don't even begin to tell me any facts that you have not yourself measured - you sir, Excuse me - for the sake of Keisling whom I respect - your POST IS FULL OF CRAP. 

Yes, I have personally seen the IR filters in place, as have others - no go crawl back under your rock to stay.

Come back when you have proof to the contrary, other than, well, so and so said.....

Facts - Science....get it right man - goo' bye.

Oh, and cheers, too.


----------



## Lew Fong

Bimmerboy said:


> LOL... this has become an interesting read. All the IR debate needs to move forward now is pics!


 
Hey Bimmerboy! Nice Playing!

Lew Fong
1980 Martin D-35
1962 Fender Stratocaster
1976 Gibson Mastertone
1999 Fender P-Bass Special
Twin Reverb, Princeton Chorus, ADAT XT, Mackie 1605 VLZ, ad nauseum!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiessling

Keep it on topic, please.
And stop the ad hominem attacks.
This thread is deteriorating fast.
Thank you.
bernhard


----------



## SenKat

This thread has been brought way off topic with fraudulent claims, and total BS...The fact of the matter is, ALL New-wish pointers, including the ones that DX sells have more than adequate IR filtering on them, as proven by myself, and others on this and other forums - That is a fact. If folks chose not to believe it, that is fine, but....the facts speak for themselves, and folks that come in here, or elsewhere spouting off nonsense to try to make arguments should really not post - sorry for me wandering off topic, I won't bother answering any more "fu-fu" posts like I did below. My apologies to Keissling, and to the forum for my attacks, but not to the one that popped in here spouting nonsense. I should have just kept to the facts -

Facts are stated above, and are irrefutable. Thanks for reading, and Cheers everyone.


----------



## Tessaiga

Noob needs help here, can someone post a pic of what a filter looks like and how do I go about searching for one on the 30mW laser from DX cos I just ordered one.

Thanks


----------



## SenKat

You wil not see it unless you dismantle it completely - and most likely as with my first few I dismantled, it is then going to be beyond repair !  I tore them all apart when I received them to test them out, and see what makes them all tick, how they are put together, etc - The filter is on the output side of the crystals, glued into place, and is a cyan colored square on the DX lasers.


----------



## Kiessling

This will be the last warning for this thread including for all those members who are able to read but not able to listen.

Attack the post and not the poster.
Do not tell others where and when to post or not to post.
Use appropriate language for a family board.
Keep it on topic.

Thanx again.

bernhard


----------



## Bimmerboy

Man!... this be some near UG fugazyness goin' on up in here!

More seriously though, after some (emphasis on "some") casual reading over the past couple/few months regarding which power level DX laser does or does not have a filter, what is said on the DX website, who tested what, etc., I admit to either still being confused, or at least not remembering what the answers are. Some pics would sure help though... hehe.

I propose a duel between Lew Fong and Senkat. Choose your photonic weapons, and dismantle!

Don't forget the camera.






Lew Fong said:


> Hey Bimmerboy! Nice Playing!



Thanks! Now if I'd only get off my butt and make some new recordings instead of more flashlights...

Nice gear list, BTW. Always surprises me how many guitarists there are at CPF.

Edit: Wow! A bunch of new posts since I started typing (got distracted in the middle of it). Things move quick around here.


----------



## Lew Fong

SenKat said:


> Plenty of room for dissent - but at least have the wits to back up what you say with facts - don't even begin to tell me any facts that you have not yourself measured - you sir, Excuse me - for the sake of Keisling whom I respect - your POST IS FULL OF CRAP.
> 
> Yes, I have personally seen the IR filters in place, as have others - no go crawl back under your rock to stay.
> 
> Come back when you have proof to the contrary, other than, well, so and so said.....
> 
> Facts - Science....get it right man - goo' bye.
> 
> Oh, and cheers, too.


 
1


----------



## Gazoo

I believe Lew Fong, you have hit a little too hard below the belt.:thumbsdow


----------



## Lew Fong

Gazoo said:


> I believe Lew Fong, you have hit a little too hard below the belt.:thumbsdow


 
Upon reflection, I must agree. I retracted (edited) my post.

Thank You.


----------



## Gazoo

Lew Fong said:


> Upon reflection, I must agree. I retracted (edited) my post.
> 
> Thank You.



And thank you


----------



## GrooveRite

I just got my lasers from DX ! Here are some pics I took. As you can see, I had trouble taking a pic of the laser in pure darkness. I'll try reading up on exposure time and see if I can get some better pics later on. Laser pic was taken with factory bats.












Thanks to everyone who posted about the DX 30mW laser here. I'm happy with my purchase .


----------



## GrooveRite

BTW, I placed my order on 7/13/07 and recieved it on 7/26/07. Well worth the wait!


----------



## GrooveRite

Would anyone know if its ok to use Energizer Lithiums in the 30mW or should I just stick to using good Alkalines like Duracell Ultras??


----------



## chimo

Both will work. It draws around 300mA, so alkaline AAAs will not last too long. You can also use NiMH with a lower output. I have tried my module (while monitoring LD current) for brief periods up to 4.5V Vin.

Paul



GrooveRite said:


> Would anyone know if its ok to use Energizer Lithiums in the 30mW or should I just stick to using good Alkalines like Duracell Ultras??


----------



## Lew Fong

SenKat said:


> Plenty of room for dissent - but at least have the wits to back up what you say with facts - don't even begin to tell me any facts that you have not yourself measured - you sir, Excuse me - for the sake of Keisling whom I respect - your POST IS FULL OF CRAP.
> 
> Yes, I have personally seen the IR filters in place, as have others - no go crawl back under your rock to stay.
> 
> Come back when you have proof to the contrary, other than, well, so and so said.....
> 
> Facts - Science....get it right man - goo' bye.
> 
> Oh, and cheers, too.


 

OK...if the DX30 is IR filtered, how is it possible that people are breaking balloons with it? Are you saying that 30 mW is enough to pop a balloon? And if so, how come it only works at ranges of about a foot? If the beam diameter is small enough to provide the power density required with only thirty mils of output, why would it not also pop a balloon at a range of two feet, or three feet? Can you do the math for us?


----------



## Lew Fong

SenKat said:


> This thread has been brought way off topic with fraudulent claims, and total BS...The fact of the matter is, ALL New-wish pointers, including the ones that DX sells have more than adequate IR filtering on them, as proven by myself, and others on this and other forums - That is a fact. If folks chose not to believe it, that is fine, but....the facts speak for themselves, and folks that come in here, or elsewhere spouting off nonsense to try to make arguments should really not post - sorry for me wandering off topic, I won't bother answering any more "fu-fu" posts like I did below. My apologies to Keissling, and to the forum for my attacks, but not to the one that popped in here spouting nonsense. I should have just kept to the facts -
> 
> Facts are stated above, and are irrefutable. Thanks for reading, and Cheers everyone.


 
If ALL New Wish pointers are filtered, then that includes the DX30, right?
If so, how is it that people are able to pop balloons with it? Is 30 mW sufficient to do the job? Under what circumstances? And if the DX30 will only pop a balloon at a range of 1 foot or so, does that mean the divergence is so bad that the beam spreads out so much that it won't pop'em at 18 inches, or 24 inches? What is the angle of divergence typically of the DX/NW30? What power density must be delivered to the surface of the balloon in order to break it?

Just because you say something is an irrefutable fact, doesn't make it so. How about showing us the math? How is it that a 30 mW source is able to deliver enough power in a small enough area to melt the skin of a balloon? Have you seen the video? See page two of this thread for a video of a DX30 popping a balloon. How do you explain that? I'd love to see your best scientific analysis, including the supporting mathematics.


----------



## chimo

Just some additional info.

I popped a balloon with my DX30 at 4 feet.

Data:
Batteries: Energizer L92s (I would guess at 60-70% fresh)
Distance: 4 feet
Balloon: Dollar store pink with a black sharpied dot
Time required: less than a minute

I believe the divergence of my DX is very good (for the price). I shot the beam at a smoke stack 2500m away and I *estimated* the dot size to be 2.5m or less.

I have also popped a balloon close up with the DX30 with an IR filter ripped from an old video camera. I am uncertain of the IR optical density of that filter. 

I do not have the means to measure the *actual* output of the DX30. 

Paul


----------



## Lew Fong

chimo said:


> Just some additional info.
> 
> I popped a balloon with my DX30 at 4 feet.
> 
> Data:
> Batteries: Energizer L92s (I would guess at 60-70% fresh)
> Distance: 4 feet
> Balloon: Dollar store pink with a black sharpied dot
> Time required: less than a minute
> 
> I believe the divergence of my DX is very good (for the price). I shot the beam at a smoke stack 2500m away and I *estimated* the dot size to be 2.5m or less.
> 
> I have also popped a balloon close up with the DX30 with an IR filter ripped from an old video camera. I am uncertain of the IR optical density of that filter.
> 
> I do not have the means to measure the *actual* output of the DX30.
> 
> Paul


 

Hi Paul,

Interesting....how close do you need to be to pop'em through the IR filter?

Lew


----------



## chimo

Lew Fong said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Interesting....how close do you need to be to pop'em through the IR filter?
> 
> Lew



When I tried it, I hand-held the filter in front of the laser aperture and was essentially at the balloon - say, 1-2 cm. I have not tried a longer distance with the filter yet. 

Of course, this DX30 could be non-typical and put out more than 30mW.

Paul


----------



## Lew Fong

chimo said:


> When I tried it, I hand-held the filter in front of the laser aperture and was essentially at the balloon - say, 1-2 cm. I have not tried a longer distance with the filter yet.
> 
> Of course, this DX30 could be non-typical and put out more than 30mW.
> 
> Paul


 

I think you're right about that. You got a good one. Seems like the divergence is very good too, even at IR. The filter should reduce the 532nm output by maybe 15% max, so if it would pop one at 4 feet without the filter, it should still pop'em at 2-3 feet I should think, even with the loss through the IR filter, if that popping action was the result of the 532nm output alone. It seems like you probably have a 40-50mw greenie with maybe as much as 150mw of IR that is focused very well, but I will say that 4 feet is an unusually long range for an IR-assisted balloon break. Curious, indeed.

:thinking:

I would think that the range decreased so dramatically after filtering because the extra IR energy is needed to break one at anything other than point-blank range. I used to repair TV cameras as a kid, and I know that most of those video cam filters are very effective. They have to be so that the auto-iris and auto-gain will work properly.

I use Cannonball Water Bomb balloons made by Unique Industries, inc., of Philadelphia. I get'em from The Party Store, which may be a nation-wide chain, I'm not sure. They are 8-inch black latex, and I blow them up almost to the breaking point before testing.

The interesting thing is that, although they are opaque, when you fill them up all the way they become semi-translucent. So not all the energy applied is converted to heat, as it seems it would be for your pink balloon with the black Sharpie dot ( that was an important piece of the puzzle...thanks). I haven't tried Sharpie dots before, but it seems from your data like the breaking threshold power density is lower in that case. It makes sense, since the Sharpie dot will be blacker, I think, than the semi-opaque black balloon skin alone. In my tests, it takes around 60 mW minimum to do the job. Every once in a while, I'll get a laser that has a really thin output beam, much less than a millimeter, and they make awesome balloon-poppers at unusually low powers. You may have a combination of factors working together to give you that kind of performance....sweet. 

Of course, it is possible to focus the objective such that the (rated) 30mW output @ 532 is not focused or collimated very well, but the IR ouput is focused fine enough to cut. That is a neat way to make a non-popper into a very good popper, and it still appears that the visible beam is doing the work, even though the visible beam may end up with 5-10 mrad of spread and doesn't contribute to the action at all....in that case it is all IR.

I wish there were a way available for you to measure the divergence of that particular laser at IR wavelengths. Now _that_ would be an interesting bit of data!

Cheers,
Lew


----------



## Hemlock Mike

This known variation in balloons ( maker, material, pigments, inflation etc etc) is why I don't use them for a disposable power meter. Popping and burning make for fun parlor tricks and nothing more.
Stick to repeatable science for comparisons (and arguments).

Mike


----------



## Lew Fong

Tessaiga said:


> Noob needs help here, can someone post a pic of what a filter looks like and how do I go about searching for one on the 30mW laser from DX cos I just ordered one.
> 
> Thanks


 
There is a way to check for the presence of a filter without removing the module from the barrel: Pop off the aperture cap, and unscrew the objective lens. If the filter is present, you will see it glued to the MCA output lens, which is normally hidden by the objective ( focusing lens).

You may need a little alcohol to loosen up the glyp that is holding the lens in place, but only if you are lucky. Most of the lenses are loose anyway and will unscrew with little effort. Afterwards, just screw the objective back in and focus for best divergence, and pop the aperture cap back on. You may need a little superglue to hold the cap in place.

DANGER: TAKE THE BATTERIES OUT FIRST!

Good luck,

Lew


----------



## Lew Fong

Hemlock Mike said:


> This known variation in balloons ( maker, material, pigments, inflation etc etc) is why I don't use them for a disposable power meter. Popping and burning make for fun parlor tricks and nothing more.
> Stick to repeatable science for comparisons (and arguments).
> 
> Mike


 
Hi Mike,

I find that as long as I use the same balloons, they are very consistent. That's why I get'em from the party store instead of just buying whatever is on hand at the drug store or grocery store. They have quite repeatable characteristics. 

Perhaps we need to agree on a "CPF Standard Balloon"!! 

But yes, balloons are not power meters. Yet there is some threshold of power below which it can't be done. Lots of folks are careful to buy lasers that will meet that threshold, because they like to do parlor tricks!
I don't know if you have read the thread, but the assertion has been made that 30 mils is not enough to do it under any circumstances...what do you think?

Cheers,
Lew


----------



## chimo

Did another balloon (yellow - sharpied).

Same batteries (L92, unloaded voltages of 1.50V and 1.52V - not too fresh).
This time I used the IR filter. The balloon popped at a distance of 1 ft.

Paul

Edit: Since the divergence on this laser seems very good and it's my only green laser, I am not eager on messing with the optics (at least until I get a much more powerful laser and this one loses its significance )


----------



## Lew Fong

Yeah, I wouldn't mess with it, either. You got a nice one there, probably 45 mW of green I'd guess. Not bad for 30 bucks, eh? :thumbsup:


----------



## x2x3x2

Are there any pen style pointers that run on AA instead of AAA?
I find the capacity of current AAA cells are kinda low for the higher power pointers..


----------



## Lew Fong

Originally Posted by *eztune* 

 
_Dx ? Take a look at their website saying no IR fillter. _
_http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1997 _
_Is says ''Most of these and other made in China green lasers do not have IR filters and thus can be hazardous to eyes without proper protective eye wear. By all means if you are unsure of what this means get the 5mW version for your safety''_

__


----------



## Xzn

Lew Fong said:


> OK...if the DX30 is IR filtered, how is it possible that people are breaking balloons with it? Are you saying that 30 mW is enough to pop a balloon? And if so, how come it only works at ranges of about a foot? If the beam diameter is small enough to provide the power density required with only thirty mils of output, why would it not also pop a balloon at a range of two feet, or three feet? Can you do the math for us?


Ive held my 30mW with lithiums to a black balloon for a whole minute. Not popping.


----------



## Wincet

I'm looking for a new laser and I was wondering what do you guys think would be better? The 30mW Newish or the 50mW Newish Clone? They are roughly the same price.


----------



## Pokerstud

I'm probably going to get a whoopin :whoopin: for asking this, but what actually is the big excitement over a lazer, say this particular lazer, other than popping balloons and having a light sabre in the dark? I'm not trying to be a smart a$$, I'm probably not seeing the whole picture, and I do have a little bit of idle curiosity. Please be gentle!


----------



## Tek465

Pokerstud said:


> I'm probably going to get a whoopin :whoopin: for asking this, but what actually is the big excitement over a lazer, say this particular lazer, other than popping balloons and having a light sabre in the dark? I'm not trying to be a smart a$$, I'm probably not seeing the whole picture, and I do have a little bit of idle curiosity. Please be gentle!


 
Very simple answer, It's bright, shiny, and few people have them.

My reason. I wanted something that could really point out stars at night, even with ground level light pollution (Street lights). I've tried a 5mw Jasper but returned it because it was more than I wanted to spend and while it worked just wasn't what I was looking for. 

I found out about the DX 30mw and figured $30 wasn't too much to risk. I am very pleased with what I got. Far brighter than the 5mw and can be seen by a group of people. It's not a high class laser, but it works. I'd compare it to a swiss army knife. Something that you can just carry around without much worry.

Edit: Just a little FYI. The reason why it's called a laser and not "lazer" is it's an acronym for:
L ight
A mplification by 
S timulated 
E mission of
R adiation


----------



## Pokerstud

Tek465 said:


> Very simple answer, It's bright, shiny, and few people have them.
> 
> My reason. I wanted something that could really point out stars at night, even with ground level light pollution (Street lights). I've tried a 5mw Jasper but returned it because it was more than I wanted to spend and while it worked just wasn't what I was looking for.
> 
> I found out about the DX 30mw and figured $30 wasn't too much to risk. I am very pleased with what I got. Far brighter than the 5mw and can be seen by a group of people. It's not a high class laser, but it works. I'd compare it to a swiss army knife. Something that you can just carry around without much worry.
> 
> Edit: Just a little FYI. The reason why it's called a laser and not "lazer" is it's an acronym for:
> L ight
> A mplification by
> S timulated
> E mission of
> R adiation



Thanks for the reply, and yes, I did spell laser wrong, missed it on my spell check.


----------



## Sgaterboy

Wincet said:


> I'm looking for a new laser and I was wondering what do you guys think would be better? The 30mW Newish or the 50mW Newish Clone? They are roughly the same price.



2nd the question. I just bought a 30mw newwish, but I am interested in the performance of the "new brand" 50mw pointer in relation to the old 30mw...


anyone?


----------



## teaken

my 50mw 'new brand' x2 should be arriving tomorrow, i'll post some pics and a comparison to my new wish 30mw.


----------



## Trashman




----------



## Wincet

Trashman said:


>


x2
:goodjob::bow::twothumbs:thumbsup::huh:


----------



## LightForce

Deleted [moved to another thread]


----------



## teaken

now I'm getting worried, my package is still in customs  hopefully it's just been busy there... This is the longest I've ever waited for a package from DX the order was placed on 7/11/2007. Anyway all going well I'll have it by tomorrow, stay tuned for the pic's and comparison. All not going well some customs officer will probably have a new toy...:sigh:


----------



## shamash

I finally got my 30mw DX greenie, and I'm a little unsure as it's m first green laser. It wasn't able to light a match which I was thinking would be really cool  

Maybe it is and it's just hte batteries? I'm using the batteries that came with it.. will it be a lot more powerful with new ones?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

30mW really isn't quite enough to light a match; in all likelihood, there's nothing whatsoever wrong with your laser. :thumbsup:


----------



## shamash

What about balloon popping? Or any other neat "party trick" type things ;o


----------



## The_LED_Museum

You might be able to destroy balloons by placing a positive (magnifying) lens in front of the laser aperture (the opening the beam emerges from) and placing the balloon at the focal length of the lens (so that the spot size on the balloon is the smallest possible and using balloons that are colored red or black), but no guarantees here.


----------



## Jiffy

Obniosuly, blow the balloon up to bursting point so there's less for the laser to cut through. Even if you use a black ballon, use a sharpie and mark the bit where the laser is going to hit so it'll increase the heat absorbancy.


----------



## Crossfire

I just received my DX30 here at work. It's quite bright, even in our ambient office light. Collimation seems OK. So far, it is well worth the $26.


----------



## recharged

I have been using the DX True Green Laser Pen 30mW the last week and all is well. Right out of packaging it performs, and is as bright as I can tell at night, with my Leadlight 105 Pot mod laser. They both are extremely bright at night with clear visible beam. Both pop balloons with added black marker dot. I was impressed with the heft and smoothness of the DX 30mW laser. It just feels better to hold and the button is better IMO than the Leadlight 105. Very happy and have a order for the 50mW laser pending(DX) and one already shipped from kaidomain.com

When they arrive I will compare them to my (2) Leadlight 105's and also the DX 30mW. The discussion of no/little IR filtering has me concerned and as I always have I maintain a cautious approach when using.


----------



## ah-see

Has anyone tried out a 10440 Li-ion cell + a spacer in this laser?


----------



## chimo

I opened up my DX Green 30mW again to get some better pics. I also ran some tests for various input voltages and measured the voltage through the 1 ohm sense resistor. Here are my results: 

Vin = 2.4V -> Isense = 239mA 
Vin = 3.0V -> Isense = 287mA 
Vin = 3.5V -> Isense = 324mA 
Vin = 4.0V -> Isense = 360mA 
Vin = 4.2V -> Isense = 374mA 
Vin = 4.5V -> Isense = 394mA 

With a couple of partially depleted Lithium L92s, the draw from the batteries was 277mA. 

Heres a pic of both sides of the board. I removed the switch so I could trace the vias. 




Paul


----------



## ah-see

ah-see said:


> Has anyone tried out a 10440 Li-ion cell + a spacer in this laser?


No one has tried or even thought of trying this out before??


----------



## chimo

I have had a crack at creating a schematic for my DX 30. Here it is. It's not surprising that the pot does nothing! Note that there is no feedback for the photodiode!!!

If the part marked 431 is a LM431 equivalent, Vref should max out at 2.5V. 

The voltage divider for the op amp fed from the sense resistor should swing at 515mV (which would equate to a 515mA current through the LD - perhaps a more suitable current for the 200mW model). 





Paul


----------



## Everett

ahahahaha the photodiode doesn't even feed back! this makes me want to open mine up again and remove the angled prism that sends a portion of the output to the PD. i wonder how much is lost there...


----------



## chimo

There are a few different versions of the DX 30mW. The one that you have sounds different than mine. Check the photos I posted. There are no wires for the external photo diode like yours has.



Everett said:


> ahahahaha the photodiode doesn't even feed back! this makes me want to open mine up again and remove the angled prism that sends a portion of the output to the PD. i wonder how much is lost there...


----------



## rizky_p

*DX 30mw green laser*

Hi can anyone point me to right direction(link), my DX 30mw cant stay bright longer than 5 seconds is it a dud? tried fresh nimh and alkaline but still same result. 

Thanks.


----------



## jmann

Hello and sorry for bumping this old thread, but it seems the most relevant one for the question I need to ask. I have just received my True Green 30mw laser form DealExtreme, and am concerned about the IR issue since there does not seem to be any proof that this laser is not emitting IR radiation. I ordered 3 pair of the IR green shade 3.0 safety glasses from here: 
http://www.safetyglassesusa.com/ir-protection.html

These are designed for IR and UV protection in a welding environment, and the green lens color does not block any of the green visible light from the laser. My question is; if this laser is emitting IR radiation, will these be adequate to protect my eyes from it? I am less interested in getting laser protection glasses or goggles for 2 reasons, one is that they would make the 532nm light much less visible, and the other that they are fairly expensive except for the ones sold at Wickedlasers (which do not advertise protection from IR light because all of their lasers are guaranteed to have IR filters built in).


----------



## Athoul

I can't speak for all DX lasers, but the 30mW model does contain IR, both 808nm and 1064nm. The price of them in general would lead me to believe that they all do contain IR, but I have not actually tested any others. My testing equiptment is pretty accurate as I use a Field Max II and also have a Coherent wavelength meter. However despite the IR, there was still over 25mW of green...not bad for $30!

What you should know is that the IR is unfortunately going to be focused enough that it is dangerous, at least for a few meters. It's not collimated nearly as well as the green, but enough to pose a problem. If you are going to get goggles to protect you, make sure they have a range that includes both 808 and 1064nm. You can get some that protect against all three...532/808 and 1064.

As for the New Wish argument... many people confuse New Wish with the old eBazers. At one point in the past they did not contain IR filters, however all New Wish lasers that I have tested which were sent to me for one reason or another in 2007 had contained an IR filter... and I've tested 14 or 15 of them.


----------



## jim5

I ordered a DX 30mw about 3 months ago and the beam was a little distorted but not horrible. Tryed it for the second time last night and at ten feet it produced an 8" circle pattern with 4 concentric rings. I tried cleaning the lense with no change. Any ideas on how to fix. It has been in the box and not subject to any handling so I can't believe the crystal was damaged. Very strange.


----------



## Julian Holtz

Hi!

Sometimes there is a kind of knurled nut somewhere on the optics, turning it can adjust the centering of the beam.

I'm fairly new to lasers: Has it already been discussed which 30mW laser is better, DX or Kaidomain?

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.469

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3574

or even this:

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2179

Thanks,

Julian


----------



## Phenol

chimo said:


> I have had a crack at creating a schematic for my DX 30. Here it is. It's not surprising that the pot does nothing! Note that there is no feedback for the photodiode!!!
> 
> If the part marked 431 is a LM431 equivalent, Vref should max out at 2.5V.
> 
> The voltage divider for the op amp fed from the sense resistor should swing at 515mV (which would equate to a 515mA current through the LD - perhaps a more suitable current for the 200mW model).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


if the current source works properly, the voltage across the sense resistor must remain constant, irrespective of the battery voltage /within the operating range of the circuit).
If the reference shunt regulator is LM431, its minimum cathode current for regulation is 0.4-1mA for Vz=Vref=2.5V. for a battery voltage of 3.6V for instance, the min resistance from cathode to V+ should be (3.6-2.5)/1mA= 1.1k (for Iz=1mA). The resistor present in this circuit is 12k, probably causing the regulator to drop out, which explains the gradual increase of the voltage across the sense resitor as the input voltage increases. indeed, if the Vref=2.5V with the given values of resistors, the LD current should be 515mA. 
Does anyone know what actually the pump LD is?


----------



## nutrinobeam

Daedal said:


> Can anyone take an IR shot of these pointers? I'm thinking of getting one of them at such a steal price. I am most worried about their IR filters though. I have seen others with absolutely no filters what so ever!
> 
> Thanx;
> DDL



i have 30 mw green laser from dealextreme her are the shots which confirm that it has an ir filter it looks squarish. i took the pictures when the batteries were almost drained out.


----------



## TONY M

Mine arrived in today and I love it! I will compare it to the New Wish 200mw that my buddy has when I get the chance.


----------



## TONY M

OK after playing with it for a short while I noticed that it dims to about half its brightness after a second or so. I thought it wasn't the batteries but I changed them anyway and the problem is still there with the fresh ones. I cleaned as best I can but as it does not all come apart it is hard.

I am a laser noob but I take it this is not supposed to happen?

BTW. It is the "true" 30mw model.

Thanks


----------



## TONY M

OK, I think things are sorted now.

I have found out that the temperature affects it quite a bit. If it is warm the beam is round and steady (no flickering), and if it is cool it does not work that well - the beam is not a round shape but instead splits almost into two like a figure of 8 shape if that makes sense. Also it will rapidly switch between the two beam shapes unless it is warmed up.

BTW Can the light be disassembled by removing the front head?


----------



## TONY M

Just a quick question, does this laser have to be "warmed up" before use?
If I try it out at anything below 15 degrees C it is very dim and if it is below body temperature it does not function well.

Thanks


----------

